# Continuum, is anyone watching this show?



## Billyh1026

Interesting little show...well first episode that is. It's already aired in Canada. I caught it before Being Human's season debut tonight.


----------



## phox_mulder

I watched it shortly after it aired in Canada.

I rather enjoyed it.


phox


----------



## 9300170

Probably my favorite show of last year.


----------



## Wil

9300170 said:


> Probably my favorite show of last year.


It was watchable. We'll pick it up when it starts again.


----------



## Bierboy

First ten minutes or so were really cheesy (futuristic stuff)...but it got better as the show went on.


----------



## Bierboy

9300170 said:


> Probably my favorite show of last year.


I see what you did there


----------



## philw1776

Billyh1026 said:


> Interesting little show...well first episode that is. It's already aired in Canada. I caught it before Being Human's season debut tonight.


The EM waves from the Far North hadn't reached us until last night. TiVoed.


----------



## malayphred

philw1776 said:


> The EM waves from the Far North hadn't reached us until last night. TiVoed.


LMAO

The waves thaw dramatically when they hit the 49'th parallel.

I watched a couple of episodes last summer and thought it was OK. I'll watch it again when it airs down here.


----------



## Anubys

I'm really looking forward to season 2. I thought it got better as season 1 moved along.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Any word on when Season 2 will start?


----------



## Anubys

Rainy Dave said:


> Any word on when Season 2 will start?


yesterday!


----------



## dswallow

Rainy Dave said:


> Any word on when Season 2 will start?


Spring 2013.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/275140447469453312


----------



## Kamakzie

Looking forward to season 2


----------



## trainman

philw1776 said:


> The EM waves from the Far North hadn't reached us until last night.


Even though we're all part of the North American Union!

(If nothing else, it's nice to finally see a show shot in Vancouver that actually _takes place in Vancouver.)_


----------



## Hoffer

I watched 4 or 5 episodes of the show when it aired in Canada. I found the show to be a little too cheesy for my taste.


----------



## Gunnyman

Watched it last night. I'm in. I liked it.


----------



## robojerk

Seemed cheesy, but I try to give Pilot episodes some latitude, I'll watch a couple of more to see if they get better.

I have to wonder if the cover she gave herself blows up in her face. If criminal violence immediately shot up, not only would the police captain(?), be calling "Portland", I would imagine the news, and politicians would be doing the same..


----------



## Rainy Dave

dswallow said:


> Spring 2013.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/275140447469453312


Thanks!


----------



## Church AV Guy

It reminded me too much of time trax. I suppose it's the specific treatment not the story catch that makes it a good or bad show. After all, there are three different Sherlock Holmes being (mostly) simultaneoously produced, each different, and each successful.


----------



## JMikeD

The pilot episode didn't do anything for me. There wasn't anything there to make it stand out from the crowd. I'll probably watch the second episode, but doubt I'll give it a
Season Pass.


----------



## Wil

JMikeD said:


> The pilot episode didn't do anything for me. There wasn't anything there to make it stand out from the crowd. I'll probably watch the second episode, but doubt I'll give it a
> Season Pass.


I won't try to claim it gets _lots_ better, but the plot lines get a little more complex and somewhat interesting maybe around #5 or 6 and it stays fairly interesting to the end.


----------



## innocentfreak

Is there anything in the Canadian version they might have to edit for US? I just didn't know if it was worth watching one over the other.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> Is there anything in the Canadian version they might have to edit for US? I just didn't know if it was worth watching one over the other.


I don't think so...I recall it being pretty standard Vancouver sci-fi in terms of tone and content.


----------



## Mr.Scarface

innocentfreak said:


> Is there anything in the Canadian version they might have to edit for US? I just didn't know if it was worth watching one over the other.


Cursing is blanked out (no sound).


----------



## JohnB1000

I found it boring and formulaic. I stopped after a couple of episodes. 

Wasn't there already a thread?


----------



## cheesesteak

I watched it back in the summer and liked it. I'm tivoing them this time around and will watch them during the lulls of other shows, like last night when I rewatched the pilot. Rachel Nichols is very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Bob Coxner

trainman said:


> Even though we're all part of the North American Union!
> 
> (If nothing else, it's nice to finally see a show shot in Vancouver that actually _takes place in Vancouver.)_


If you want a great show that is filmed and takes place in Vancouver I can highly recommend Intelligence. Slate magazine called it the Canadian Wire and I agree.

It's currently available on Amazon Instant Video. I think I watched it on Netflix but it's not there anymore.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_(TV_series)
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/television/2011/07/the_canadian_wire.html


----------



## TAsunder

My wife and I couldn't make it to the halfway point of the pilot. The dialogue and acting is terrible so far. And the pacing is WAY off.


----------



## Timbeau

I watched the pilot episode last night and it was ok. Not great enough for me to be excited about it, but I am looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Timbeau

Bob Coxner said:


> If you want a great show that is filmed and takes place in Vancouver I can highly recommend Intelligence. Slate magazine called it the Canadian Wire and I agree.
> 
> It's currently available on Amazon Instant Video. I think I watched it on Netflix but it's not there anymore.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_(TV_series)
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/television/2011/07/the_canadian_wire.html


I agree 100%. This was a GREAT series!


----------



## Lee 2.0

Timbeau said:


> I watched the pilot episode last night and it was ok. Not great enough for me to be excited about it, but I am looking forward to the next episode.


Canadian shows are paced differently. It seemed in line with most of them.


----------



## gchance

Church AV Guy said:


> It reminded me too much of time trax.


I got a strong Time Trax vibe as well, but Time Trax is very much a product of its time, if you watch it now, just the dialogue will make you say, "This was a syndicated show produced in the early 90s." Most of the early 90s syndicated shows were throwbacks, adhering to a style the networks wouldn't touch. I still like the concept, so I don't mind it being dredged up again in a modern style.



Lee 2.0 said:


> Canadian shows are paced differently. It seemed in line with most of them.


I do agree there. I like Canadian TV, so it's fine with me.

The first episode didn't really grab me, but it's the first episode. One thing that did piss me off was a recent interview with Rachel Nichols, where she said something like, "I dare you to watch and not get hooked." I'm not hooked.  But I will continue to watch.

It also had some recognizable actors. Bra'tac from Stargate SG-1, the kid from Jericho, and due to it being directed by 24's Jon Cassar, it had Roger Cross. I liked it.

Greg


----------



## Timbeau

Lee 2.0 said:


> Canadian shows are paced differently. It seemed in line with most of them.


it wasn't so much the pacing as the content. I like the pacing of a lot of Canadian shows, Da Vinci's Inquest was one of my favorites.



Spoiler



One thing that bothered me about Continuum was that Kiera was accepted to be a cop without a check or even an showing of an ID. The Vancouver police were going to check but didn't because of the brutality of the crime. Also, without showing any extraordinary powers the rebels from the future were able to wipe out a couple of Vancouver police while the victims, with their guns drawn, seemed to stand by and watch them.

I do like the tech that Kiera has though, pretty cool stuff.



Edited to spoilerize stuff. My apologies for not doing it originally.


----------



## TAsunder

Lee 2.0 said:


> Canadian shows are paced differently. It seemed in line with most of them.


Apparently Canadians suck at pacing then. The parts I've watched so far are paced worse than bad anime. This type of pacing would only be acceptable in a montage video on YouTube.


----------



## Bierboy

Timbeau said:


> i...One thing that bothered me about Continuum was that Kiera was accepted to be a cop without a check or even an showing of an ID....


That irked me the most...ridiculous. I'll keep the SP....for now. But it's on shaky ground for the first few weeks.


----------



## Church AV Guy

gchance said:


> ...It also had some recognizable actors. Bra'tac from Stargate SG-1, the kid from Jericho, and due to it being directed by 24's Jon Cassar, it had Roger Cross. I liked it.
> 
> Greg


Hey! What about the cigarett smoking man from the X files--William B. Davis?


----------



## Bierboy

Church AV Guy said:


> Hey! What about the cigarett smoking man from the X files--William B. Davis?


I yelled out loud when I saw him. Was looking around for Hank Mulder and Scully...


----------



## dianebrat

Timbeau said:


> One thing that bothered me about Continuum was that Kiera was accepted to be a cop without a check or even an showing of an ID. The Vancouver police were going to check but didn't because of the brutality of the crime.





Bierboy said:


> That irked me the most...ridiculous. I'll keep the SP....for now. But it's on shaky ground for the first few weeks.





Spoiler



They did eventually go back to that and hack her a background history that was clean and resolved the issue.


damn.. I just realized how hard it is to talk about this show with only 1 episode in legit US viewing so far, I have to spoiler almost everything


----------



## Bierboy

dianebrat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They did eventually go back to that and hack her a background history that was clean and resolved the issue.
> 
> 
> damn.. I just realized how hard it is to talk about this show with only 1 episode in legit US viewing so far, I have to spoiler almost everything


But even doing what you said in the spoiler doesn't excuse the lack of continuity in the first episode in not dealing with it. Still ridiculous; any cop worth anything would check her story FIRST THING...


----------



## Lee 2.0

It's my experience that there's no point in watching Canadian sci-fi (or a lot of other stuff on TV) if you can't suspend disbelief for the sake of enjoyment.


----------



## dswallow

Continuum does improve greatly over the coming episodes. The story doesn't quite take the obvious direction that the first episodes might have you believe. By the end of the season I was extremely pissed to have to wait for the next season (and to have to hope there would be one).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

They also address concerns from the very early episodes fairly quickly (quickly enough that, internet wags aside, it couldn't have been due to listening to complaints on the internet; it had to be internal or network complaints).

I suspect that somebody at the network looked at the pilot and said "We love this show and we're buying it, but you really need to fix this and this and this."


----------



## mlippert

Just wanted to chime in that I saw the 1st episode for the first time on Monday, and I really liked it by the end. I've already recommended it to a couple of other people.

I'm interested to see where it goes, and I'm glad to hear from several in this thread that it gets even better as the show goes on (of course those comments were from people who were not thrilled by the 1st episode, but even so 

One thing I liked was the ambiguous nature of who's on the "right" side. On the one hand you have terrorists (bad guys, cause nothing justifies those actions) fighting for a more free democratic government against what sounds like a repressive "corporate"? government although we didn't see enough of that side of the corporate government to really know, and I'm not sure if we will or not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mlippert said:


> One thing I liked was the ambiguous nature of who's on the "right" side. On the one hand you have terrorists (bad guys, cause nothing justifies those actions) fighting for a more free democratic government against what sounds like a repressive "corporate"? government although we didn't see enough of that side of the corporate government to really know, and I'm not sure if we will or not.


Yeah, the show really messes with the concepts of good guys and bad guys. It kind of reminds me of the Israel situation...sometimes you shudder in horror at one side's actions, and then you look at what the other side did.


----------



## john4200

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, the show really messes with the concepts of good guys and bad guys.


I think it is more a case of bad institutions and bad institutions. The government is rotten, the terrorist group is amoral (the end justifies the means). All the *groups* are bad.

But *individuals* on the show can be good or bad.

It is an interesting way of looking at things, and it does seem to have the ring of truth.


----------



## gchance

Church AV Guy said:


> Hey! What about the cigarett smoking man from the X files--William B. Davis?





Bierboy said:


> I yelled out loud when I saw him. Was looking around for Hank Mulder and Scully...


I forgot all about him when I posted! After watching the show, I looked him up, he's 77 years old. He looks great.

Greg


----------



## Timbeau

dswallow said:


> Continuum does improve greatly over the coming episodes. The story doesn't quite take the obvious direction that the first episodes might have you believe. By the end of the season I was extremely pissed to have to wait for the next season (and to have to hope there would be one).





Rob Helmerichs said:


> They also address concerns from the very early episodes fairly quickly (quickly enough that, internet wags aside, it couldn't have been due to listening to complaints on the internet; it had to be internal or network complaints).
> 
> I suspect that somebody at the network looked at the pilot and said "We love this show and we're buying it, but you really need to fix this and this and this."


Ok, now I'm excited about the show.


----------



## tvmaster2

was slow to adopt, but now I'm hooked. I love how Canadian shows are actually shot in the cities they put on display....Corner Gas, Doyle, Divinci, Little Mosque, and now Primeval: New World and Cracked. They are all shot where they say they are. I can't stand U.S. TV productions that are set in Cleveland and shot on a stage in L.A. 
And it's true, Canadian TV is paced towards script (and obviously lower budgets) Oh yeah, Arctic Air = another winner. Too bad Americans can't see this stuff. 

Should we tell them about Castle and Fringe?

Looking forward to the new season of Continuum.....


----------



## Amnesia

It seems to me that the husband knew that the terrorists were going to go back in time---he really freaked out when he saw Keira in the chamber and tried to get her out. Why else would he do that?

And future Alec also knew what was going to happen---he gave a little smile when everyone disappeared. This clearly suggests that young Alec's second time travel theory is what they're going with---there's only one timeline and you can't change it.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

I though it was worth continuing....


----------



## Church AV Guy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, the show really messes with the concepts of good guys and bad guys.


I enjoyed the pilot, but like you said, are there any "good guys" here?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Church AV Guy said:


> I enjoyed the pilot, but like you said, are there any "good guys" here?


Stay tuned...


----------



## philw1776

Hot cop babe from the future. Cool tech. Everything a nerd would love.
Me likey!


----------



## Craigbob

I enjoyed it, but count me in on the list of those who thought Time Trax redux. 

I'll give it a few more episodes to get better. I have to wonder if the prisoners have some sort of enhancement, they seemed to be stronger/move a lot faster than the 2012 humans.

Another thing that bugged me about the episiode, is if these guys are back in time with the knowledge they have, why try and rob a bank and kill cops in such a showy style? Why not place a few bets use their knowledge to do something to accomplish their goals. Obviously the corps have not taken over yet, so why not start a grassroots campaign to change public perceptions early?


----------



## trainman

Craigbob said:


> Why not place a few bets use their knowledge to do something to accomplish their goals. Obviously the corps have not taken over yet, so why not start a grassroots campaign to change public perceptions early?


One problem is that they were sent much further back than they were expecting, so they're not necessarily "prepared."

If I were sent back 65 years without preparation, I wouldn't be able to place any bets with foreknowledge until early October (the only 1948 sports result I know off the top of my head is the World Series, and that's only the ultimate result, not the individual games), and I wouldn't even know where to begin in terms of beginning a campaign to affect some sort of positive social change.

I think I'd be tempted to just go ahead and kill Nixon or something, and I'm not even a terrorist.


----------



## Anubys

Craigbob said:


> I enjoyed it, but count me in on the list of those who thought Time Trax redux.
> 
> I'll give it a few more episodes to get better. I have to wonder if the prisoners have some sort of enhancement, they seemed to be stronger/move a lot faster than the 2012 humans.
> 
> Another thing that bugged me about the episiode, is if these guys are back in time with the knowledge they have, why try and rob a bank and kill cops in such a showy style? Why not place a few bets use their knowledge to do something to accomplish their goals. Obviously the corps have not taken over yet, so why not start a grassroots campaign to change public perceptions early?


What trainman said.

Plus: you have to give the show some time to answer your questions. None of the things you mentioned should bug you unless they don't address them by the end of the season. I think you're asking for way too much from just one episode.


----------



## Timbeau

I just realized that it's been a while since I've seen an episode on my DVR. Has there been more than one episode broadcast on SyFy?


----------



## morac

Timbeau said:


> I just realized that it's been a while since I've seen an episode on my DVR. Has there been more than one episode broadcast on SyFy?


There's been two episodes aired so far. If you have a first run season pass, it won't pick it up as the original air date is from last year.


----------



## gchance

Timbeau said:


> I just realized that it's been a while since I've seen an episode on my DVR. Has there been more than one episode broadcast on SyFy?





morac said:


> There's been two episodes aired so far. If you have a first run season pass, it won't pick it up as the original air date is from last year.


What's interesting is mine picked up the 2nd episode twice: one with OAD last year, the other with OAD the other day. It's typical of SyFy to screw up OAD's.

Greg


----------



## Billyh1026

Ok, I have a question for anyone that has the answer. I just watched "Playtime" and Alec was trying to figure out a password to reboot Kiera's CMR. When he's starting to guess the password he says something like "I should know what it is. I built it." 

Question is...when did he find out that he designed her CMR in the future? Or, was that some sort of mess up by the writers? I missed something somehow...


----------



## morac

Ack spoiler!


----------



## Big Deficit

The all too typical cheezy hacker stuff really turns me off. When will we get beyond the hacking is mashing keys as fast as possible, code is nothing more that screens full of random numbers that are instantly recognizable and contain incredible detail to those "who know" and that somehow, just wearing VR glasses makes the impossible possible?


----------



## philw1776

Big Deficit said:


> The all too typical cheezy hacker stuff really turns me off. When will we get beyond the hacking is mashing keys as fast as possible, code is nothing more that screens full of random numbers that are instantly recognizable and contain incredible detail to those "who know" and that somehow, just wearing VR glasses makes the impossible possible?


That will NEVER happen


----------



## Church AV Guy

Billyh1026 said:


> Ok, I have a question for anyone that has the answer. I just watched "Playtime" and Alec was trying to figure out a password to reboot Kiera's CMR. When he's starting to guess the password he says something like "I should know what it is. I built it."
> 
> Question is...when did he find out that he designed her CMR in the future? Or, was that some sort of mess up by the writers? I missed something somehow...


That was established on the very first episode. As soon as she appeared in the present, she was on-line with his experimental system, so he knew that what he was working on was compatable with her suit. When he told her his name, she made sme kind of comment about his company having manufactured the tech she was using.

In the beginning of the first epside, just as they all are slipped backward in time, the kid, an old man now (the Smoking Man from the X-Files, Wm. Davis), has a funny smile on his face, like he expectd it to happen because he remembered her from when he was younger. That's merely speculation. He DID have a smile though...


----------



## Craigbob

Billyh1026 said:


> Ok, I have a question for anyone that has the answer. I just watched "Playtime" and Alec was trying to figure out a password to reboot Kiera's CMR. When he's starting to guess the password he says something like "I should know what it is. I built it."
> 
> Question is...when did he find out that he designed her CMR in the future? Or, was that some sort of mess up by the writers? I missed something somehow...


You did miss something. Kira told him to put himself in the place of the guy who would have created it. When he was working on the suit he said "If I were a password where would I hide" then he thought and said "I should know I built it"

Typed in a password and the suit's file system opened up.


----------



## philw1776

Monday I'll be 3 episodes behind. Is the show getting any better? I did love watching our feisty heroine in her suit but the plot line had lost my interest 3 episodes ago. At least I watched enough to learn that Canadians absolutely cannot hit anything with a handgun.


----------



## Bierboy

I thinks it's beginning to hit its stride (although Carlos is a bit draining). The last ep I thought was better.


----------



## robojerk

I started this show thinking I would lose interest. Some episodes are better than others, but I think it's better than NBC's Revolution.


----------



## mrmega

I have watched all the episodes so far and I do think it's getting better at making me glad I am a viewer. It isn't the greatest sci-fi show ever or anything but I still enjoy it. Sure, some of it is not that plausible but the show is entertaining IMO. 

It is taking on a different tone and a different story direction in some ways than in the beginning. I was a little hesitant at first and I am glad I stuck with it. The flashbacks of Kira's past are helping to define her character and make more sense of some her motivations.

Bottom line? I do look forward to each episode. I would give it about a 7 out of 10


----------



## Bierboy

mrmega said:


> ...It isn't the greatest sci-fi show ever or anything but I still enjoy it. Sure, some of it is not that plausible but the show is entertaining IMO...


Nail on the head...


----------



## pteronaut

Playtime: How in the @#$% are the CPS officers not being hacked in 2077, if Alex had to write a stronger firewall after Kiera was hacked using relatively primitive tech? I know that they had to get some specific data via the VR system, but this is (or was) 2012 tech, I'm sure that 2077 tech could have been able to access the implants much easier.

Family Time: For a moment, I thought that the propane tank blast was going to be a ruse to remove the advantage of the suit again. I got a Sixth Season Buffy & Spike vibe from Kiera & Kellog.


----------



## Hcour

Watched the first ep. Thought it was terrible. And it looked like it was shot on a budget of about $4.


----------



## Craigbob

Watched the latest episode and I have come to a conclusion I've actually been thinking this since the episode with the Riot.

I have not read anything about the show nor do I know any spoilers. But my thought is:



Spoiler



Julian is Edward Kagame.


----------



## MikeCC

So it's your thought, 65 years later, it is


Spoiler



step brother against step brother...? Interesting. But I don't know if Kagame is old enough to be Julian 65 years later. Julian has to be in his twenties. Kagame doesn't look to be in his eighties.


----------



## philhu

It ran on Space channel last summer in Canada. Seen it already


----------



## pteronaut

Craigbob said:


> Watched the latest episode and I have come to a conclusion I've actually been thinking this since the episode with the Riot.
> 
> I have not read anything about the show nor do I know any spoilers. But my thought is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Julian is Edward Kagame.


I originally thought so, but didn't Kellog hold one of Kagame's previous of kin hostage in an earlier episode?


----------



## Unbeliever

Yes. Pregnant lady in the "kill the CPS's Grandma" was pregnant with Kagame, and called out as such at the end of the episode.

--Carlos V.


----------



## BlueMerle

Like many others I was left with a 'meh' after the pilot ep. Far too many procedural errors by the VPD to make it even close to believable.

But, SyFy recently ran a marathon of season 1 and I watched the whole thing. There's some really interesting story lines here and the tech is cool. Still, you have to be willing to believe that the VPD is the most poorly trained and stupidest PD in N. America to buy their actions - or lack thereof.



Spoiler



I won't even begin to discuss how a few armed people managed to assault a frickin' police station and free one prisoner. Oy!



I also like the flashback scenes to the future and how they tie into what's happening in the current timeline.

Overall I give it a C+, primarily due to the glaring police procedural errors that are hard to get past. Were it not for that I'd give it a solid B+... maybe even an A.


----------



## philw1776

I deal with it by rationalizing that Canadians don't know how to use guns


----------



## MikeCC

Regarding yesterday's finale, I gotta admit I was wondering if the actor Ian Tracy would ever pop in and make an appearance in _this _series: Ian has to be one of the hardest working actors in Canada. Or at least he appears so to me, because I see him in most of the Canadian series I watch.

I assume, however, that this season finale is likely the last we will see of him. Looks like Kira decided he was pretty much a nut.... with a tinfoil hat, too!


----------



## Lee 2.0

I feel like I'm still waiting for the hook...and did they say that next week is the season finale? Hubby seems to like it though.


----------



## trainman

Lee 2.0 said:


> I feel like I'm still waiting for the hook...and did they say that next week is the season finale? Hubby seems to like it though.


No, "End Times," the episode that aired Monday night (March 18), was the season finale.

The second season begins airing in Canada next month (April 21), and presumably on Syfy in January 2014 (although I don't think they've officially announced that they're picking it up).


----------



## BlueMerle

philw1776 said:


> I deal with it by rationalizing that Canadians don't know how to use guns


If it were set in Canada's version of Mayberry RFD, I could do the same. But it's Vancouver for goodness sake.


----------



## pteronaut

trainman said:


> No, "End Times," the episode that aired Monday night (March 18), was the season finale.
> 
> The second season begins airing in Canada next month (April 21), and presumably on Syfy in January 2014 (although I don't think they've officially announced that they're picking it up).


With Syfy airing a Rachel Nichols as Kiera station ident at the end of the finale, I'm guessing that they have picked it up and will be running the second season sooner than January, probably in the fall.


----------



## morac

pteronaut said:


> With Syfy airing a Rachel Nichols as Kiera station ident at the end of the finale, I'm guessing that they have picked it up and will be running the second season sooner than January, probably in the fall.


There was an announcement during the credits that said new episodes are "coming soon", whatever "soon" means.


----------



## philw1776

morac said:


> There was an announcement during the credits that said new episodes are "coming soon", whatever "soon" means.


Word up is sometime soon before 2076 or so


----------



## morac

philw1776 said:


> Word up is sometime soon before 2076 or so


Guess I'll need my tinfoil hat


Spoiler



time machine


 then.


----------



## garys67

Very odd. My 16 yr-old uber-geek daughter didn't like it at all. My 9 yr-old ballerina daughter with absolutely no interest in anything Sci-Fi (or Syfy), loved it and hasn't missed an episode.

And I dig me some Rachel Nichols, and we all know that it's not easy bein' green...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Here's a very brief review (in the form of a Season 2 announcement) of Continuum, with which I largely agree. "_Continuum_, on paper, either shouldn't work or be disposable popcorn...Instead, it consistently unpacks and plays with its premise in ways few, if any, other genre shows have been brave enough to do."


----------



## wmcbrine

morac said:


> There was an announcement during the credits that said new episodes are "coming soon", whatever "soon" means.


Is it really too much to hope that "soon" might mean, roughly in sync with the Canadian airing?

I love this show, and I'm eager for it to continue. :up:


----------



## cheesesteak

Looks like June 7th based on the article in Rob's post.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Definitely a B+ for me. I'm looking forward to the next season.

If you want a Vancouver cop show, I'll give a shoutout to an A++ one - Intelligence. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0845746/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2 It even has a SciFi connection with Matt "Max Headroom/Eureka" Frewer as a key actor.


----------



## wmcbrine

So, how are we doing spoilers in this thread?



Spoiler



It's just too bad that Bra'tac Kagame is (presumably?) dead. Love that guy.


----------



## TiVolunteer

wmcbrine said:


> So, how are we doing spoilers in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's just too bad that Bra'tac Kagame is (presumably?) dead. Love that guy.





Spoiler



He's not dead -- he was just born.


----------



## trainman

wmcbrine said:


> Is it really too much to hope that "soon" might mean, roughly in sync with the Canadian airing?


It takes time for Syfy to re-edit it to put the commercial breaks at slightly different points in the show.


----------



## tgmii

Bob Coxner said:


> Definitely a B+ for me. I'm looking forward to the next season.
> 
> If you want a Vancouver cop show, I'll give a shoutout to an A++ one - Intelligence. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0845746/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2 It even has a SciFi connection with Matt "Max Headroom/Eureka" Frewer as a key actor.


Agreed! I started watching this, and keep meaning to get back to it.


----------



## Malcontent

Bump...

Season 2 starts June 7 on Syfy.

http://www.syfy.com/continuum


----------



## dswallow

The second season of Continuum began airing on Canada's Showcase Channel last night.


----------



## stellie93

Are we allowed to talk about it here, cause I'm confused.


----------



## phox_mulder

stellie93 said:


> Are we allowed to talk about it here, cause I'm confused.


I don't think we can till it airs on SyFy.

It is airing sooner than it did last year on SyFy though.
Month and a half as opposed to over 6 months.

phox


----------



## Anubys

So does this mean it will be running on syfy and in Canada at the same time (i.e. we're watching episode 1, they are watching episode 8)?


----------



## logic88

How many episodes should I give this show?

Just tried to watch the first episode (of season 1) and couldn't make it to the end. Rachel Nichol's true believer character really grated on me. Of course, the other side isn't any better either.


----------



## Fahtrim

I watch and enjoy this show quite a bit. Something I can watch with the kids and it's good summer sci fi.


----------



## whitson77

My wife and I enjoy the show quite a bit. It isn't Fringe. But it is better than Defiance.


----------



## Fahtrim

whitson77 said:


> My wife and I enjoy the show quite a bit. It isn't Fringe. But it is better than Defiance.


and a lot better than Under the Dome


----------



## cheesesteak

Fahtrim said:


> and a lot better than Under the Dome


Sharknado is almost better than Under The Dome.


----------



## philw1776

cheesesteak said:


> Sharknado is almost better than Under The Dome.


Fringe >> Continuum > Defiance > Under The Dome ~ Sharknado

Sharknado > The Following (it makes more sense)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm not sure you put nearly a big enough gap between Fringe and Continuum, but otherwise I agree with your chart. On a quality scale.

On an enjoyment scale, The Following is more fun than Under The Dome, _because _it's worse. It's fun to laugh at it. Under The Dome isn't bad enough to laugh at.

Haven't watched Sharknado yet, but tonight is a dead television night, so maybe...


----------



## philw1776

Regarding The Following let me agree that this Forum's members have a much better sense of humor than other Forums. Reading the weekly summaries here was hilarious. I posted just a couple comments elsewhere where folks were commenting on the absurdities and received PMs telling me to STFU. I was not thread crapping. Humorless.


----------



## aaronwt

How many more episodes of S2 are left for SyFy to air?


----------



## worachj

aaronwt said:


> How many more episodes of S2 are left for SyFy to air?


By my count Second Degree was the 7th episode with 6 more remaining.

Second Listen	
Seconds
Second Wave
Second Guess
Second Last
Second Time


----------



## morac

I'm enjoying this more and more. The ending of the last episode was predictable, but I have no idea where the plot is going season-wise.


----------



## dianebrat

morac said:


> I'm enjoying this more and more. The ending of the last episode was predictable, but I have no idea where the plot is going season-wise.


I've enjoyed the 2nd season, but I usually can't talk about it because I don't watch the US feed, so I'm considerably ahead of SyFy viewers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dianebrat said:


> I've enjoyed the 2nd season, but I usually can't talk about it because I don't watch the US feed, so I'm considerably ahead of SyFy viewers.


Ditto. I think they've really figured out what they're up to this season.

I liked the first season just fine, but they definitely have upped their game.


----------



## gweempose

Spoiler



I was shocked that they killed off Agent Gardner in the last episode. Definitely didn't see that one coming.


----------



## gweempose

Does anyone know if the show has some kind of connection to Kyle XY? I believe the guy who plays agent Gardner, and the girl who plays Alex's girlfriend were both on that show.

I'm enjoying it so far. It's not the best, but there are certainly much worse sci-fi shows on TV (Defiance is barely watchable). Plus, even if the episode is kind of lame, Rachel Nichols at least provides some nice eye candy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gweempose said:


> Does anyone know if the show has some kind of connection to Kyle XY? I believe the guy who plays agent Gardner, and the girl who plays Alex's girlfriend were both on that show.


They're both filmed in Vancouver.

I like to joke that Planet Vancouver has a very small gene pool, because the same actors keep popping up on all the various Vancouver-based sci-fi shows.


----------



## Fahtrim

philw1776 said:


> Fringe >> Continuum > Defiance > Under The Dome ~ Sharknado
> 
> Sharknado > The Following (it makes more sense)


yes, true.

I miss fringe as well.

I would go with

Fringe (great) >>>>>>> Continuum (good) >>> Falling Skies (very hit and miss, overly dramatic) >>>> Defiance (meh) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Under The Dome (unwatchable)

editing to add in Falling Skies to our Sci fi listing


----------



## whitson77

Season 2 has been really good. Fun popcorn show that has gotten better as it has gone along.


----------



## Anubys

whitson77 said:


> Season 2 has been really good. Fun popcorn show that has gotten better as it has gone along.


I agree. It's good enough that I deleted Lost Girl when it came down to one or the other.


----------



## gweempose

Anubys said:


> I agree. It's good enough that I deleted Lost Girl when it came down to one or the other.


Lost Girl is my guilty pleasure. It's one of those shows that I will readily admit kind of sucks, and yet I enjoy it quite a bit. It's sort of like Revolution, which is another stupid show that I find entertaining.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gweempose said:


> Lost Girl is my guilty pleasure. It's one of those shows that I will readily admit kind of sucks, and yet I enjoy it quite a bit. It's sort of like Revolution, which is another stupid show that I find entertaining.


I think the difference there is that Lost Girl is cheerfully, enthusiastically dumb, whereas Revolution puts on fake glasses and thinks that makes it smart.


----------



## philw1776

Did I miss an episode? Or more likely forget stuff.  Who and what is the backstory on Escher? Obviously a time traveler of sorts but beyond that? 
I 1st remember seeing him when Keira's old cop boss introduced him to her.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'll spoilerize this before someone complains but...


Spoiler



Thank God her partner now knows Kiera's a time traveler. I hate it when shows withhold the hero's/heroine's secret identity from their partner. Grimm drove me nuts with this for a whole season too.


----------



## gweempose

cheesesteak said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God her partner now knows Kiera's a time traveler. I hate it when shows withhold the hero's/heroine's secret identity from their partner. Grimm drove me nuts with this for a whole season too.


But this is necessary in order to deliver the payoff. Some of my favorite moments on TV are when one of the characters suddenly becomes enlightened with information that the viewers had all along.


----------



## Bierboy

cheesesteak said:


> I'll spoilerize this before someone complains but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God her partner now knows Kiera's a time traveler. I hate it when shows withhold the hero's/heroine's secret identity from their partner. Grimm drove me nuts with this for a whole season too.


Still came too late for me....they should have accomplished this MUCH earlier...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, usually they withhold information solely for the sake of drama, with no basis in reality whatsoever (i.e., it's not something this person would or should ever do).

But it's become a trope, people (especially TV writers) don't even think about it. They just do it.


----------



## philw1776

cheesesteak said:


> I'll spoilerize this before someone complains but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God her partner now knows Kiera's a time traveler. I hate it when shows withhold the hero's/heroine's secret identity from their partner. Grimm drove me nuts with this for a whole season too.


Confused about spoiler etiquete. It's bad to mention things that happened several episodes ago?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

philw1776 said:


> Confused about spoiler etiquete. It's bad to mention things that happened several episodes ago?


It's considered bad form to spoil pretty much anything unless you're in an episode-specific thread, or the Statute of Limitations has expired (but good luck getting anybody to agree on when that happens).


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, usually they withhold information solely for the sake of drama, with no basis in reality whatsoever (i.e., it's not something this person would or should ever do).
> 
> But it's become a trope, people (especially TV writers) don't even think about it. They just do it.


Actually, there are very good reasons in reality to do that. I'm just not going to tell you those reasons right now. You'll just have to trust me.


----------



## Bierboy

Anubys said:


> Actually, there are very good reasons in reality to do that. I'm just not going to tell you those reasons right now. You'll just have to trust me.


[media]http://comicbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/bazinga-bee.jpg[/media]


----------



## tivogurl

philw1776 said:


> Who and what is the backstory on Escher? Obviously a time traveler of sorts but beyond that?


No backstory yet. I'm not even sure what time he's from.


----------



## logic88

whitson77 said:


> Season 2 has been really good. Fun popcorn show that has gotten better as it has gone along.


I might have to give this show another shot as I gave up after S01E07 or S01E08. I just didn't care much for any of the characters (especially the young Alec Sandler, he's rather Wil Wheaton-esque).


----------



## aaronwt

Fahtrim said:


> yes, true.
> 
> I miss fringe as well.
> 
> I would go with
> 
> Fringe (great) >>>>>>> Continuum (good) >>> Falling Skies (very hit and miss, overly dramatic) >>>> Defiance (meh) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Under The Dome (unwatchable)
> 
> editing to add in Falling Skies to our Sci fi listing


yet Under the Dome has millions and millions of more people watching than any of those other shows.

Although I like all those shows listed. I think I would rank Defiance last. But I still enjoyed watching the first season of Defiance and looking forward to the second.


----------



## aaronwt

gweempose said:


> Lost Girl is my guilty pleasure. .............


I think that nails it for me too. A guilty pleasure. I enjoy it more than I should for some reason. I think partly because it seems like the actors are having a great time making the show. At least that's the impression I always get when watching it.


----------



## phox_mulder

aaronwt said:


> I think that nails it for me too. A guilty pleasure. I enjoy it more than I should for some reason. I think partly because it seems like the actors are having a great time making the show. At least that's the impression I always get when watching it.


If you caught the 2 specials that aired on Canadian TV right before the finale of season 2, and right before the first episode of season 3 , it would cement that impression.

IIRC, SyFy didn't air them.

They are available by other means if you are so inclined.

phox


----------



## pteronaut

phox_mulder said:


> If you caught the 2 specials that aired on Canadian TV right before the finale of season 2, and right before the first episode of season 3 , it would cement that impression.
> 
> IIRC, SyFy didn't air them...


Whilst there's a very good chance that Syfy will not air the specials, as S2 is still mid run on Syfy, there's hope.


----------



## aaronwt

phox_mulder said:


> If you caught the 2 specials that aired on Canadian TV right before the finale of season 2, and right before the first episode of season 3 , it would cement that impression.
> 
> IIRC, SyFy didn't air them.
> 
> They are available by other means if you are so inclined.
> 
> phox


Thanks. I'll need to look for them.

EDIT: I found one special on Youtube and the pre-show special on another site.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

phox_mulder said:


> If you caught the 2 specials that aired on Canadian TV right before the finale of season 2, and right before the first episode of season 3 , it would cement that impression.


You must mean end of Season 1/beginning of Season 2, since Season 2 isn't over yet, even in Canada...


----------



## phox_mulder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You must mean end of Season 1/beginning of Season 2, since Season 2 isn't over yet, even in Canada...


Thread got off track, speaking of Lost Girl, not Continuum.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder

pteronaut said:


> Whilst there's a very good chance that Syfy will not air the specials, as S2 is still mid run on Syfy, there's hope.


Really, they are that far behind, Season 2 ended in April 2012 in Canada.

Canada is starting Season 4 in a couple months.
November 10.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

phox_mulder said:


> Thread got off track, speaking of Lost Girl, not Continuum.


That would explain a couple of things I was wondering about...


----------



## pteronaut

phox_mulder said:


> Really, they are that far behind, Season 2 ended in April 2012 in Canada.
> 
> Canada is starting Season 4 in a couple months.
> November 10.
> 
> phox


i thought that you were talking about the topic of discussion, not some other show.


----------



## Bierboy

I'm actually enjoying this show more and more; this week's episode, I thought, was one of the better ones...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> I'm actually enjoying this show more and more; this week's episode, I thought, was one of the better ones...


One thing I like about it is they explore things that viewers have issues with. Sometimes just in a "patching things up" way (e.g., Keira's rather ridiculous status at the beginning of the show), but also in an ongoing engagement with the kinds of issues time travel shows usually just ignore (how does what she's doing affect the future/her past? Will she even have a home to return to?). Logically, her actions have wiped her world out of existence, and I like the way they keep teasing us with the possibility that this is actually what is happening.


----------



## Anubys

How are they teasing us with that possibility?

let me re-ask 

so Alec is trying to make himself a better person; which would significantly change the future, obviously. But have they shown us anything that was one way before and is now different?

I'm not asking because I know the answer. This is a show that I watch in the background, so I certainly would miss any subtle "teasing" going on!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm talking about literally changing the past, like when


Spoiler



she caught the serial killer much earlier in his career


 (I'm not sure if that episode has aired in the US yet). Something like that should definitively wipe out her native timeline. In a normal time travel show, they would just ignore that possibility. Here, they talk about it. So whatever the solution ends up being (time heals itself, alternate futures, old future erased), they're at least thinking about the possibilities.

The "problem" is, we can't see the future, so we can't tell if it is the same as it was. It shouldn't be, but we don't know.


----------



## Anubys

I've watched the whole season, so I know the spoiler section you are talking about.

I'm not disagreeing that everyone is altering the future. Alec is doing it. Kira has done it many times. The indian guy is doing a ton of it. Hell, the entire PREMISE of the show is that people are going back to change the future!

What piqued my interest is that you said they are teasing us about the ramifications of the changes (paraphrasing here). I took that to mean that they have already shown us a different future or something tangible.

But I see what you mean now. A perfectly thoughtful and meaningless analysis.


----------



## tivogurl

There's pretty obviously a time war going on. Some of the time travelers we meet should come from Keira's future, perhaps even a far future, though I doubt the writers have thought that far.

Read Richard Garfinkle's _All of an Instant_ for an interesting take on time war.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> But I see what you mean now. A perfectly thoughtful and meaningless analysis.


Dude, I have a PhD! What were you _expecting_?!?


----------



## trainman

Syfy today officially announced that they're picking up season 3 of "Continuum" for next year (probably to air on the same schedule as it did this year: spring in Canada, summer in the U.S.).


----------



## gweempose

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing I like about it is they explore things that viewers have issues with. Sometimes just in a "patching things up" way (e.g., Keira's rather ridiculous status at the beginning of the show), but also in an ongoing engagement with the kinds of issues time travel shows usually just ignore (how does what she's doing affect the future/her past? Will she even have a home to return to?). Logically, her actions have wiped her world out of existence, and I like the way they keep teasing us with the possibility that this is actually what is happening.


I find it interesting that they keep showing flashbacks, which are actually flashforwards. Of course, this introduces quite a paradox, since everything she does in the past invariably would alter the flashforwards.


----------



## philw1776

trainman said:


> Syfy today officially announced that they're picking up season 3 of "Continuum" for next year (probably to air on the same schedule as it did this year: spring in Canada, summer in the U.S.).


Excellent!

I hope the writers use the time well to explore the intriguing issues they've raised. Not looking for resolution, just continued reasonably thought out conundrums.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gweempose said:


> I find it interesting that they keep showing flashbacks, which are actually flashforwards. Of course, this introduces quite a paradox, since everything she does in the past invariably would alter the flashforwards.


Not necessarily. Those are flashbacks for her. Even if the world changes, it's still her past. She just can't go back.

Kind of like if New York gets nuked, you can't go back, but you can remember the time you spent there. Only with time.


----------



## NorthAlabama

trainman said:


> Syfy today officially announced that they're picking up season 3 of "Continuum" for next year


yea? :::clears throat, louder::: yea!

since i've already dumped defiance, the bridge, and expect to delete the sp to dome of the dumb any day now, i guess it's good news.


----------



## pteronaut

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm talking about literally changing the past, like when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> she caught the serial killer much earlier in his career
> 
> 
> (I'm not sure if that episode has aired in the US yet). Something like that should definitively wipe out her native timeline. In a normal time travel show, they would just ignore that possibility. Here, they talk about it. So whatever the solution ends up being (time heals itself, alternate futures, old future erased), they're at least thinking about the possibilities.
> 
> The "problem" is, we can't see the future, so we can't tell if it is the same as it was. It shouldn't be, but we don't know.


 If you are referring to the serial killer targeting pedophiles, Syfy aired it about three weeks back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

pteronaut said:


> If you are referring to the serial killer targeting pedophiles, Syfy aired it about three weeks back.


I am, thanks.


----------



## Johncv

Someone clear something up, in last episode near the end the camera zoom in on to the logo on the chip, why? Did the logo change?


----------



## tivogurl

Johncv said:


> Someone clear something up, in last episode near the end the camera zoom in on to the logo on the chip, why? Did the logo change?


No, the logo didn't change. The point of the zoom is to reveal that's a Sadtech production facility. Alec becomes as much or more of a monster as his brother. Also, it reveals that what Kiera got taught in history class is a lie.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I'm liking the writers not going for the easy good vs evil trope. For most of the first season Kiera was 100% good guy and Liber8 was pure evil. Now we're gradually learning that it's much more shades of grey and that Liber8 could actually turn out to be mostly good guys, at least in terms of their agenda. 

It reminds me of the best of Battlestar Galactica. When the humans were imprisoned by the Cylons (Season 3, "Occupation") some of them became suicide bombers. We were supposed to now cheer for suicide bombers when in the real world (2008, I think) we were supposed to think they were the scum of the earth.

Now for both BG and Continuum, one man's terrorist can be another man's freedom fighter.


----------



## tivogurl

Bob Coxner said:


> Now for both BG and Continuum, one man's terrorist can be another man's freedom fighter.


The difference being that blowing up Cylons is righteous, while Liber8 doesn't care about killing innocent people. Their anti-corporate agenda is misplaced as well, 2013 corporations aren't putting zombie chips in people's heads.

What's more interesting is that Liber8 apparently doesn't know that Sadtech did that, otherwise why don't they immediately execute Alec Sadler?


----------



## pteronaut

tivogurl said:


> ... Their anti-corporate agenda is misplaced as well, *2013 corporations aren't putting zombie chips in people's heads.*...


That we are aware of.


----------



## Bierboy

pteronaut said:


> That we are aware of.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pteronaut said:


> That we are aware of.


we'd know. there'd be a $4.95 monthly rental fee.


----------



## pteronaut

But the chip would make us automatically pay it, and then wipe our memory of the transaction.


----------



## Bob Coxner

tivogurl said:


> The difference being that blowing up Cylons is righteous, while Liber8 doesn't care about killing innocent people. Their anti-corporate agenda is misplaced as well, 2013 corporations aren't putting zombie chips in people's heads.
> 
> What's more interesting is that Liber8 apparently doesn't know that Sadtech did that, otherwise why don't they immediately execute Alec Sadler?


Liber8 can't defeat the corporations in 2077. However, they may be able to change history and defeat them by creating anti-corporate terrorism in 2012. You can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs. Or, to work off Carlos' question about killing Hitler. What if the only way to kill Hitler before WWII was to blow up a building that held him and 100 innocent people? Would the end justify the means? 10 innocents? 1 innocent? 10000 innocents? Remember you may be saving millions of people.

Old Alec is the one who sent all of them back to 2012. Could it be that 2077 Alec realizes what a monster he created and is trying to fix it by setting Liber8 loose in the past?


----------



## stahta01

Bob Coxner said:


> Liber8 can't defeat the corporations in 2077. However, they may be able to change history and defeat them by creating anti-corporate terrorism in 2012. You can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs. Or, to work off Carlos' question about killing Hitler. What if the only way to kill Hitler before WWII was to blow up a building that held him and 100 innocent people? Would the end justify the means? 10 innocents? 1 innocent? 10000 innocents? Remember you may be saving millions of people.
> 
> Old Alec is the one who sent all of them back to 2012. Could it be that 2077 Alec realizes what a monster he created and is trying to fix it by setting Liber8 loose in the past?


Read a Sci-fi book where the main character killed Hitler and it made the world worse. To assume you will be saving millions of people of people is NOT positively true; you might just end up killing a different millions of people.

Tim S.


----------



## Bob Coxner

stahta01 said:


> Read a Sci-fi book where the main character killed Hitler and it made the world worse. To assume you will be saving millions of people of people is NOT positively true; you might just end up killing a different millions of people.
> 
> Tim S.


"Might" is the operative word in that argument. We know what happened with Hitler (and Stalin and Pol Pot). Imagining that a replacement could have killed more is a VERY tiny probability. Pol Pot was basically insane. Is it really realistic to assume that an even crazier dictator could come to power in Cambodia?

If a cop sees suspect X is about to kill victim Y, does he hesitate to shoot because killing X *could* result in some historical disaster down the road? If you know the result of someone's actions, like Hitler or the 2077 corporations, then a reasonable argument can be made for taking whatever action is necessary to stop it.

The very fact of this debate is a sign of how good the writing is on Continuum.


----------



## john4200

Bob Coxner said:


> If a cop sees suspect X is about to kill victim Y, does he hesitate to shoot because killing X *could* result in some historical disaster down the road? If you know the result of someone's actions, like Hitler or the 2077 corporations, then a reasonable argument can be made for taking whatever action is necessary to stop it.


Not really (to the "whatever action is necessary" part). With the possible exception of "aware" human shields placed intentionally by the evil target, I'd not condone killing innocent people even if it would likely result in fewer deaths overall by killing an evil sonofa*****. The ends do NOT justify the means in most cases. If you start thinking that the ends usually do justify the means and that you have the right to make those kinds of life or death decisions for innocent people, then you are well on the road to being one of those evil tyrants who deserves to be killed.


----------



## Anubys

tivogurl said:


> No, the logo didn't change. The point of the zoom is to reveal that's a Sadtech production facility. Alec becomes as much or more of a monster as his brother. Also, it reveals that what Kiera got taught in history class is a lie.


I sort of missed that part. What was the lie she was taught in history class?


----------



## morac

Anubys said:


> I sort of missed that part. What was the lie she was taught in history class?


Probably the part that Theseus butchered tens of thousands of factory workers. In reality, they were already brain dead zombie slaves, so he didn't as much kill them as euthenize them.


----------



## philw1776

Anubys said:


> I sort of missed that part. What was the lie she was taught in history class?


The lie left out that they were zombies and that they were enslaved via Alex's tech.

What was most interesting was the point that she may have created the monster Theseus. It was implied subtly but then they beat us over the head by having her say it. That's where they're leading us but I wouldn't be shocked by a misdirection.

What I like about this show as opposed to many is that the young characters are well drawn, well acted and real people unlike the vapid young adults on most TV shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

philw1776 said:


> What I like about this show as opposed to many is that the young characters are well drawn, well acted and real people unlike the vapid young adults on most TV shows.


And both the characters and the philosophies are complex and multi-faceted...the bad guys often have good intentions, and the good guys often do bad things. And it's hard to tell sometimes which is which.

Plus people have situational allegiances...it's not just Group A & Group B; there's also Group C, plus people align with whoever depending on the needs of the moment.

For a show that superficially is your typical Vancouver light sci-fi, it has surprising depths.


----------



## philw1776

The rare thing I didn't like was the zombie factory scenario happening only 20 yrs from now. Such a discontinuity that I was jarred out of suspension of disbelief. I think the writers failed big time here. Lacked sociological credibility, way too soon for that much societal change to happen. In contrast, the 2077 corporate rules the world scenario has cred partly because it's so far from now. And as a engineering tech guy and economics degree guy it's really silly to world build a highly technical society where humans who need to be fed, etc. are assembling circuit chips something we're on the verge of completely automating today. No need for messy network slaves when the metal ones are cheaper, faster and more accurate down to nanometers.


----------



## morac

philw1776 said:


> The rare thing I didn't like was the zombie factory scenario happening only 20 yrs from now. Such a discontinuity that I was jarred out of suspension of disbelief. I think the writers failed big time here. Lacked sociological credibility, way too soon for that much societal change to happen. In contrast, the 2077 corporate rules the world scenario has cred partly because it's so far from now. And as a engineering tech guy and economics degree guy it's really silly to world build a highly technical society where humans who need to be fed, etc. are assembling circuit chips something we're on the verge of completely automating today. No need for messy network slaves when the metal ones are cheaper, faster and more accurate down to nanometers.


That kind of threw me a bit as well. Why not just use robots? Unless it was more debtors prison, than factory. Then again we don't know what biological requirements the zombies needed. Maybe the chip provided for everything, which would explain why turning them off killed everyone.


----------



## philw1776

How does a chip provide nutrition for living organisms?


----------



## dswallow

philw1776 said:


> How does a chip provide nutrition for living organisms?


How does a ball allow time travel?


----------



## pkscout

I was wondering if someone could change the title of this thread to include SPOILERS. I'm currently caught up, so the discussion hasn't bothered me, but unless the forum guidelines have changed, I think the thread title could use a change to correctly reflect the specific episode conversations.


----------



## dianebrat

For those on the fence, you can come back to this later after Syfy has ended their run, but the S2 finale really worked for me, I was impressed they had the guts to go there.


----------



## john4200

pkscout said:


> I was wondering if someone could change the title of this thread to include SPOILERS. I'm currently caught up, so the discussion hasn't bothered me, but unless the forum guidelines have changed, I think the thread title could use a change to correctly reflect the specific episode conversations.


Right. It should also specify a season, presumably the latest one.


----------



## dswallow

pkscout said:


> I was wondering if someone could change the title of this thread to include SPOILERS. I'm currently caught up, so the discussion hasn't bothered me, but unless the forum guidelines have changed, I think the thread title could use a change to correctly reflect the specific episode conversations.


Generally just use the "report this post" link and ask the moderator nicely, giving what you want it to be, so they can just cut & paste. Spell everything correctly. Use good grammar. Proper punctuation. Get the dates correct.


----------



## trainman

Watching Friday night's episode, it occurred to me that for the past few weeks, Syfy has stopped bleeping (silencing) profanity on the show.

Definitely not a complaint, just an observation.


----------



## NorthAlabama

trainman said:


> Watching Friday night's episode, it occurred to me that for the past few weeks, Syfy has stopped bleeping (silencing) profanity on the show.
> 
> Definitely not a complaint, just an observation.


i've noticed the same on other basic cable channels after 9pm, too. there must be a new sponsorship agreement floating around for basic cable programming after prime time, because the fcc doesn't regulate basic cable content, sponsors do.

here's an interesting nytimes article from last year:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/business/media/broadcasters-still-arent-sure-whats-allowed.html?_r=0​


----------



## cheesesteak

Suits leads the non-premium channels in unbleeped profanity by a long shot, at least in the shows I watch.


----------



## phox_mulder

NorthAlabama said:


> i've noticed the same on other basic cable channels after 9pm, too. there must be a new sponsorship agreement floating around for basic cable programming after prime time, because the fcc doesn't regulate basic cable content, sponsors do.
> 
> here's an interesting nytimes article from last year:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/business/media/broadcasters-still-arent-sure-whats-allowed.html?_r=0​


Last year, around August, I noticed just about every show I watch on USA start using a certain S word almost every other sentence.
Suits being the leader for number of times.

It died off for a while, and now it seems to be back.

Interesting though, Closed Captioning is censoring it as SH__.

phox


----------



## morac

I think it's just the new norm. About 20 years ago, they used to bleep ass and *****. Now I've heard a-hole, the s-bomb and other things on non-premium channels. Not to mention rear nudity on broadcast channels. 

Nothing has really surprised me since the first time I heard an s-bomb on Cartoon Network during their adult swim block. That was at least 5 years ago.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> ...Not to mention rear nudity on broadcast channels...


Has that happened lately on an OTA show?

Last I remember was Sharon Lawrence in the shower on NYPD Blue.

(and she really was just as cute from the back)

Nowadays if someone like AMC or FX warns about nudity, I figure it's just going to be some guy's seat cushion.


----------



## unitron

dianebrat said:


> For those on the fence, you can come back to this later after Syfy has ended their run, but _the S2 finale_ really worked for me, I was impressed they had the guts to go there.


Is that something only Canadians have seen so far?


----------



## aaronwt

I guess we will find out this week. I think the season Finale is Friday on SyFy..


----------



## aaronw

phox_mulder said:


> Last year, around August, I noticed just about every show I watch on USA start using a certain S word almost every other sentence.
> Suits being the leader for number of times.
> 
> It died off for a while, and now it seems to be back.
> 
> Interesting though, Closed Captioning is censoring it as SH__.
> 
> phox


That might be so they can just redub it with certain words muted (for day-time replay) and not have to worry about re-doing the closed captioning... just a guess, however.


----------



## trainman

aaronw said:


> That might be so they can just redub it with certain words muted (for day-time replay) and not have to worry about re-doing the closed captioning... just a guess, however.


Pretty sure that's the case, although that makes it inaccurate either way, and it's a disservice to the deaf -- they're not getting the same "access" to the dialogue that people who can hear are.


----------



## gweempose

morac said:


> Nothing has really surprised me since the first time I heard an s-bomb on Cartoon Network during their adult swim block. That was at least 5 years ago.


I recorded South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut off CN, and it was completely unedited.


----------



## Johncv

morac said:


> I think it's just the new norm. About 20 years ago, they used to bleep ass and *****. Now I've heard a-hole, the s-bomb and other things on non-premium channels. Not to mention rear nudity on broadcast channels.
> 
> Nothing has really surprised me since the first time I heard an s-bomb on Cartoon Network during their adult swim block. That was at least 5 years ago.


Anyone remember when Lucy could not use the word "pregnant".


----------



## john4200

gweempose said:


> I recorded South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut off CN, and it was completely unedited.


Much better than the smaller, shorter, circumcised version, I'm sure.


----------



## phox_mulder

trainman said:


> Pretty sure that's the case, although that makes it inaccurate either way, and it's a disservice to the deaf -- they're not getting the same "access" to the dialogue that people who can hear are.


Yes.

Redo the Closed Captioning for syndication if need be, but caption the first run accurately.

phox


----------



## aaronwt

Johncv said:


> Anyone remember when Lucy could not use the word "pregnant".


 really??

I remember reading that they had to also show them with separate beds. How things have changed!


----------



## NorthAlabama

aaronwt said:


> I remember reading that they had to also show them with separate beds. How things have changed!


"mary kay and johnny" was the first sitcom to show a couple sharing a bed, and the first series to show a pregnancy on tv, 1947. it aired on dumont, then cbs, and finally nbc. i suspect the lucy and dezi "separation" and mum pregnancy had as much to do with ethnicity as standards.

fred and wilma flintstone were the first animated couple to share a bed in prime time in 1960. lily and herman munster were next, in 1964, then came the brady's...


----------



## Johncv

Can anyone explain the ending of the last episode of the current season, because I am completely confused by the ending. Like what happen?


----------



## cheesesteak

Me too.


----------



## tigercat74

My guess is the freelancers have captured all the time travelers that are the potential for messing up the time continuum. I also think Alec jumped back to save his girlfriend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## morac

tigercat74 said:


> My guess is the freelancers have captured all the time travelers that are the potential for messing up the time continuum. I also think Alec jumped back to save his girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes they captured everyone except Lucas, who is in a mental institution.

Alec said he "has to save her", so yes he went back to try and save his girlfriend, though since that was only a few hours prior you'd think we'd have seen the results. That could explain the he's not a problem in our timeline quote.


----------



## Johncv

morac said:


> Yes they captured everyone except Lucas, who is in a mental institution.
> 
> Alec said he "has to save her", so yes he went back to try and save his girlfriend, though since that was only a few hours prior you'd think we'd have seen the results. That could explain the he's not a problem in our timeline quote.


Somehow I miss that part, I would think that would change the timeline. What about Carlos joining Libra8 would that also change the timeline with him being an ex-police detective?


----------



## Johncv

tigercat74 said:


> My guess is the freelancers have captured all the time travelers that are the potential for messing up the time continuum. I also think Alec jumped back to save his girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Messing "who" timeline? I would think that everyone timeline has been mess up by now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Johncv said:


> ...I would think that would change the timeline...


time_line_? couldn't there be multiple timelines?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> time_line_? couldn't there be multiple timelines?


Well, that would depend on their theory of time (assuming they have one). Either there's only one timeline, which is overwritten when something is changed; or each change creates a new universe, with or without the ability to travel between them.

From what I've seen in interviews, though, I fear they are just going with a vague, anything goes approach where the past can be changed but maybe it doesn't really matter because time is plastic, yadda yadda. I hope they're just being vague to avoid giving anything important away, but my fear is that they're Battlestarring it (i.e., making it up as they go along on the basis of what seems cool at the moment, and hand-waving any problems that arise as a result).


----------



## Johncv

NorthAlabama said:


> time_line_? couldn't there be multiple timelines?


That an "issue" I hope get cover next season, because I think that what happen at the end of the last episode. I see three timelines now, all of which are not going to end well:

From io9 o9.com/continuum-just-made-our-heads-explode-1233167404

"..So there are at least three timelines here: 1) Nobody travels in time. Alec is not born, or else he has a different father (and thus I guess a different last name.) 2) Escher travels back in time with the Freelancers and becomes Alec's father. Alec grows up and becomes a corporate overlord, and helps to create the dystopian future. 3) Alec sends Kiera and Liber8 back in time to avert the rise of evil corporate domination."

This writer seem to have another view of how things will turn:

http://www.tv.com/shows/continuum-2012/community/post/continuum-season-2-finale-review-time-travel-freelancingthe-family-business-137735972139/

Please post your views on all this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Johncv said:


> That an "issue" I hope get cover next season, because I think that what happen at the end of the last episode. I see three timelines now, all of which are not going to end well:
> 
> From io9 o9.com/continuum-just-made-our-heads-explode-1233167404
> 
> "..So there are at least three timelines here: 1) Nobody travels in time. Alec is not born, or else he has a different father (and thus I guess a different last name.) 2) Escher travels back in time with the Freelancers and becomes Alec's father. Alec grows up and becomes a corporate overlord, and helps to create the dystopian future. 3) Alec sends Kiera and Liber8 back in time to avert the rise of evil corporate domination."


Except none of those timelines now exist. Timeline 2 replaced timeline 1, timeline 3 replaced timeline 2, and timeline 4 (Kiera & Liber8 trash history) replaced timeline 3. So in theory we're now in uncharted territory. But we know they're not thinking that way, because there is contact between the future (presumably timeline 3) and the present (timeline 4). I'm not sure how that can happen, unless it's alternate universes and they're crossing the streams. Which we know is REALLY BAD (try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light). Except when it isn't.


----------



## unitron

Johncv said:


> That an "issue" I hope get cover next season, because I think that what happen at the end of the last episode. I see three timelines now, all of which are not going to end well:
> 
> From io9 o9.com/continuum-just-made-our-heads-explode-1233167404
> 
> "..So there are at least three timelines here: 1) Nobody travels in time. Alec is not born, or else he has a different father (and thus I guess a different last name.) 2) Escher travels back in time with the Freelancers and becomes Alec's father. Alec grows up and becomes a corporate overlord, and helps to create the dystopian future. 3) Alec sends Kiera and Liber8 back in time to avert the rise of evil corporate domination."
> 
> This writer seem to have another view of how things will turn:
> 
> http://www.tv.com/shows/continuum-2012/community/post/continuum-season-2-finale-review-time-travel-freelancingthe-family-business-137735972139/
> 
> Please post your views on all this.


If you, gentle reader, have not seen the last couple of Season 2 episodes, stop reading here.

The author of that article brings up Emily's fate being the result of a poor choice on her part, but fails to continue on to how someone with her martial arts training could have such poor situational awareness.

If she was what she pretended to be when she met Alex, I could see her being that stupid, but Escher would haven't used her in that role if she had been.


----------



## unitron

Okay, now that I've seen the S2 finale, I've got it figured out.

Kiera is her own great-great granddaughter.

Or something like that.


----------



## morac

Johncv said:


> "..So there are at least three timelines here: 1) Nobody travels in time. Alec is not born, or else he has a different father (and thus I guess a different last name.) 2) Escher travels back in time with the Freelancers and becomes Alec's father. Alec grows up and becomes a corporate overlord, and helps to create the dystopian future. 3) Alec sends Kiera and Liber8 back in time to avert the rise of evil corporate domination."


I'm pretty sure Escher is not from the future. I don't think the Freelancers have time travel technology as that would violate their credence. The only Freelancer that went back was Warren who was next to Jason when the time jump happened (and Curtis, who was masquerading as a Liber8 member). Jason went back a number of years earlier than all the others. So it's safe to assume that Warren did as well. I'm guessing Warren recruited a group of like-minded individuals from the current time period, Escher being one of them. Since the Freelancers goal seems to be to keep the timeline from being changed, I'm assuming their members are aware of how events should unfold, which is why Escher knows about future events.

There are some confusing things, such as how the dead Liber8 members were re-animated.


----------



## Johncv

Is another timeline created because Carlos has now join Libre8?


----------



## cheesesteak

I hope there's only one timeline. Everything's always happened the way it's happening.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> I hope there's only one timeline. Everything's always happened the way it's happening.


We already know that's not true, since Keira has changed things that had happened in her original past.


----------



## MikeCC

Ahh...

Now I can rewatch and re-examine at my leisure: Netflix has both seasons on streaming.


----------



## Malcontent

Season 3:

Will begin airing on Syfy, 04-04-2014.

Season 3 begins airing in Canada on 3-16-2014 for those that don't wish to wait (magical means).

Not sure if new season episodes on Syfy will be considered "new" since episodes are airing in Canada first. Check your season passes when it's possible.


----------



## wmcbrine

Malcontent said:


> Season 3:
> 
> Will begin airing on Syfy, 04-04-2014.
> 
> Season 3 begins airing in Canada on 3-16-2014 for those that don't wish to wait (magical means).
> 
> Not sure if new season episodes on Syfy will be considered "new" since episodes are airing in Canada first. Check your season passes when it's possible.


It sounds like they'll be within the 28-day rule, so they should be OK?


----------



## robojerk

I wish TV Calendar had the option to choose nationality.. I got teased into thinking it was starting this Sunday on Syfy..

Oh well, I'm wayyyyy behind on a lot of shows...


----------



## Malcontent

There is a 10 minute video (HD) sneak peak for season 3 available via magical means.

Edit:

It's also on Youtube.


----------



## Mars Rocket

Anybody still watching? I'm liking season 3 a lot so far.


----------



## randian

Mars Rocket said:


> Anybody still watching? I'm liking season 3 a lot so far.


I love this show. I liked The Tomorrow People too, so that probably means Continuum is doomed.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'm still watching. They're taking a page from Orphan Black this season.


----------



## philw1776

The Liber8 guy is on OB.
The Liber8 stuff is my least fav on this show. I like the 2 Alexs and any scene with Alex or Kiera in her tight fitting suit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Liber8 stuff was better earlier, when the show was more focused and there was a relatively simple mystery of how it all fit together. But as so often happens with shows, it became somewhat a victim of its own success, and instead of just resolving things they had to keep piling more stuff on to keep it going.

I still like it (a lot), but it's become a different kind of show. During the first season and into the second, I felt like it was going somewhere; now, it feels like they've abandoned that and are just spinning their wheels. In an entertaining way, but still...


----------



## SleepyBob

It's been a while - I'm just a couple eps into season 2. I enjoy it, but it's not a "have to watch right away" show for me.

Oh, wait. I am in season 3, I guess.


----------



## john4200

philw1776 said:


> I like the 2 Alexs and any scene with Alex or Kiera in her tight fitting suit.


You like scenes where Alex is in Kiera's tight fitting suit?


----------



## Hoffer

Is this show on any streaming service like Netflix or Hulu? Yes, I'm asking someone to do my work for me. 

I gave up on the show a couple episodes into season 1.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes. It's on either Amazon or Netflix. Or it's on both of those services.


----------



## philw1776

john4200 said:


> You like scenes where Alex is in Kiera's tight fitting suit?


Don't tell my wife


----------



## philw1776

Keira 2077 such a potty mouth


----------



## Church AV Guy

philw1776 said:


> *The Liber8 guy is on OB.*
> The Liber8 stuff is my least fav on this show. I like the 2 Alexs and any scene with Alex or Kiera in her tight fitting suit.


He plays Geppetto in Once upon a Time. He also played Bra'tac on Stargate SG1.


----------



## Kamakzie

Church AV Guy said:


> He plays Geppetto in Once upon a Time. He also played Bra'tac on Stargate SG1.


I think he was referring to the guy who plays Travis not Kagame.


----------



## Bob Coxner

aaronwt said:


> Yes. It's on either Amazon or Netflix. Or it's on both of those services.


Seasons 1 and 2 are on Netflix. All episodes are on Amazon but not for free streaming. Hulu just has clips.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...it's become a different kind of show. During the first season and into the second, I felt like it was going somewhere; now, it feels like they've abandoned that and are just spinning their wheels. In an entertaining way, but still...


this sums up my feelings for the show. i'm waiting for season three to pull it together, or i'm sadly bailing out...i had enjoyed the series up until the past 3 or so episodes, now it's difficult for me to maintain focus.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

NorthAlabama said:


> this sums up my feelings for the show. i'm waiting for season three to pull it together, or i'm sadly bailing out...i had enjoyed the series up until the past 3 or so episodes, now it's difficult for me to maintain focus.


:up: I have to agree....


----------



## john4200

Fl_Gulfer said:


> :up: I have to agree....


You *have* to? That wouldn't be because the freelancers are keeping you captive in a plexiglass cell and they will take away your Internet connection if you do not agree, would it? 

They do value their secrecy....


----------



## Beryl

Bob Coxner said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 are on Netflix. All episodes are on Amazon but not for free streaming. Hulu just has clips.


This is how I plan to watch Season 2 and 3 eventually. I enjoyed Season 1 the regular way but for some reason I stopped there. I tried to watch Season 3 and noticed too much of a gap in the story.


----------



## aaronwt

And would that be unusual?


----------



## unitron

This most recent (on SyFy, in the US) episode, Waning Minute, was interesting and disturbing.



Spoiler



It seems Kagame went to the Gleaners for help when wounded, which put them in the position of harboring a fugitive and becoming accessories after the fact, and then as soon as he was in good enough shape to travel, ratted them out with the apple.

(maybe he was teaching them the lesson of "no good deed goes unpunished")

This is, of course, a classical terrorist tactic, provoking the powers that be into an atrocity against relative innocents to make said powers look bad.

But I'm assuming it was seeing the Gleaners wiped out by the Corporations that led the doctor to join Liber8. Wonder what happens if she ever finds out Kagame was behind it.

And I'm wondering how much collusion there was between Kagame and old man Alex.


I wonder how soon Kiera starts trying to figure out how to bring her husband and child back to our present from "the future" so as to have her family without having to be a cog in the machine of the Corporate Congress's tyranny back in our future/her previous present.


----------



## wprager

Hoffer said:


> Is this show on any streaming service like Netflix or Hulu? Yes, I'm asking someone to do my work for me.
> 
> I gave up on the show a couple episodes into season 1.


This guy maintains a list of what's streaming on Netflix USA and Canada:
http://netflixcanadavsusa.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Bob Coxner

NorthAlabama said:


> this sums up my feelings for the show. i'm waiting for season three to pull it together, or i'm sadly bailing out...i had enjoyed the series up until the past 3 or so episodes, now it's difficult for me to maintain focus.


This. I loved the first two seasons but this one has gotten so distorted that I've given up on it.


----------



## Bob Coxner

wprager said:


> This guy maintains a list of what's streaming on Netflix USA and Canada:
> http://netflixcanadavsusa.blogspot.ca/


A great resource for finding streams is: http://www.canistream.it/ It covers tons of sources and allows you to set alerts for when a particular stream becomes available on a specific source.


----------



## aaronwt

unitron said:


> This most recent (on SyFy, in the US) episode, Waning Minute, was interesting and disturbing.
> 
> It seems Kagame went to the Gleaners for help when wounded, which put them in the position of harboring a fugitive and becoming accessories after the fact, and then as soon as he was in good enough shape to travel, ratted them out with the apple.
> 
> (maybe he was teaching them the lesson of "no good deed goes unpunished")
> 
> This is, of course, a classical terrorist tactic, provoking the powers that be into an atrocity against relative innocents to make said powers look bad.
> 
> But I'm assuming it was seeing the Gleaners wiped out by the Corporations that led the doctor to join Liber8. Wonder what happens if she ever finds out Kagame was behind it.
> 
> And I'm wondering how much collusion there was between Kagame and old man Alex.
> 
> I wonder how soon Kiera starts trying to figure out how to bring her husband and child back to our present from "the future" so as to have her family without having to be a cog in the machine of the Corporate Congress's tyranny back in our future/her previous present.


I thought his actions of "ratting them out" was all so he could get the doctor to work for him? I don't know how she would find out that Kagame was responsible for it. Kiera didn't have the information that he put his DNA on the fruit which was purposefully sent to old Alex.


----------



## aaronwt

Bob Coxner said:


> This. I loved the first two seasons but this one has gotten so distorted that I've given up on it.


Really?!?! I haven't thought that at all. I am enjoying this season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

aaronwt said:


> Really?!?! I haven't thought that at all. I am enjoying this season.


Moi aussi. It's been different, as I said before...less focused, more "piled-on." But it's still fun, and they're still playing with interesting ideas in interesting ways.


----------



## john4200

This is not a season (or episode) thread for the show. Spoilers should be spoilerized (or start a separate season or episode thread).


----------



## unitron

john4200 said:


> This is not a season (or episode) thread for the show. Spoilers should be spoilerized (or start a separate season or episode thread).


When someone has to put up a "Is anybody watching this show" thread, that's probably all the thread it's going to get.

Although I think episodes shouldn't be discussed in this thread until after they air in the US, so Canadians will just have to restrain their enthusiasm.


----------



## john4200

unitron said:


> When someone has to put up a "Is anybody watching this show" thread, that's probably all the thread it's going to get.


The point is that the forum rules prohibit posting spoilers (unless you spoilerize them) outside of a season or episode thread.

A thread with the subject "is anyone watching" should not have spoilers since there may be people posting about how they have fallen behind or are considering whether to watch it.

Obviously, if the poster had intended for actual discussion of the episodes, he could have just started a season or episode thread, since then it would be obvious which posters had watched it.

If you want to discuss the actual episodes, you should probably start a season or episode thread. If for some strange reason you do not want to do that, then you can put your discussion in spoiler tags and be in compliance with the forum rules.

But as it is now, your post is breaking the rules by having unspoilerized spoilers in a thread that is not a season or episode thread.


----------



## aaronwt

Hmmm.... And I avoided reading this thread on purpose until I watched the most recent episode. I figured it was talk about the show.


----------



## unitron

Johncv said:


> Is another timeline created because Carlos has now join Libre8?


Did this happen in an episode already aired in the US?


----------



## aaronwt

unitron said:


> Did this happen in an episode already aired in the US?


That post you quoted was from over eight months ago. So it must have been about the previous season.


----------



## john4200

aaronwt said:


> Hmmm.... And I avoided reading this thread on purpose until I watched the most recent episode. I figured it was talk about the show.


Bad assumption, since the subject line does not reference a specific season or episode.


----------



## stellie93

Isn't there a problem between when this is available by magical means and when it airs in the US? I would love to have an episode by episode thread so you guys could help me figure out what's going on, but I never seem to be watching it at the same time as everyone else.


----------



## markz

I just started binge-watching this on Friday. I think I am ready for episode 17 already! I am really enjoying it!


----------



## unitron

aaronwt said:


> That post you quoted was from over eight months ago. So it must have been about the previous season.


Only I don't remember anything even vaguely similar to what was revealed in that post occurring in any of the episodes aired by SyFy to date, and frankly what was said in that post was a pretty huge spoiler.


----------



## dswallow

Anybody watching "Motive"? It's a great and interesting show. Yet they tell you who did it right up front.

Knowing these things doesn't matter. It's about the journey. Actually, if anything, it eliminates a hole TV writers end up in far too often -- contriving storylines to prevent you from guess whodunnit to o soon. or attempting to purposefully mislead for the same reason.


----------



## markz

dswallow said:


> Anybody watching "Motive"? It's a great and interesting show. Yet they tell you who did it right up front.
> 
> Knowing these things doesn't matter. It's about the journey. Actually, if anything, it eliminates a hole TV writers end up in far too often -- contriving storylines to prevent you from guess whodunnit to o soon. or attempting to purposefully mislead for the same reason.


I just saw this advertised for the first time last week. Then when I went to search it out, it appears this is the second season. How did I never hear about this until this week?


----------



## randian

dswallow said:


> Anybody watching "Motive"? It's a great and interesting show. Yet they tell you who did it right up front.


One of my favorite shows. Too few episodes per year though.


----------



## Johncv

unitron said:


> Did this happen in an episode already aired in the US?


It took place at the end of the second season. Clearly the timeline(s) have change at the start of season three. We the viewers are seeing this, the player do not, at some point the timelines will converge and time will reset.

Now here a problem by putting "good" Alex in a cell is that what cause him to become "bad" Alex?


----------



## unitron

Johncv said:


> It took place at the end of the second season. Clearly the timeline(s) have change at the start of season three. We the viewers are seeing this, the player do not, at some point the timelines will converge and time will reset.
> 
> Now here a problem by putting "good" Alex in a cell is that what cause him to become "bad" Alex?





Spoiler



Carlos (the cop) joining Liber8 (the terrorists) has already been shown in the US on SyFy? I think I would have remembered something that was that big a deal.

And actually what happened on this past weekend's episode makes me think it might be getting ready to happen, but I sure haven't seen any evidence that it's happened yet.


----------



## phox_mulder

Just a heads up.
Sy-Fy is showing them a little out of order, so things might not have been revealed yet on Sy-Fy based on how many episodes they've aired.


phox


----------



## unitron

phox_mulder said:


> Just a heads up.
> Sy-Fy is showing them a little out of order, so things might not have been revealed yet on Sy-Fy based on how many episodes they've aired.
> 
> phox


Out of order!?!?!

Seriously?!?

They're giving it the Firefly treatment?

Sheeeeesh.

Do they think it's Leave it to Beaver or The Beverly Hillbillies?

It's hard enough to keep things straight where time travel is a big part of the plot as it is.

But the major development to which I referred could not have happened an entire season ago (here in the US on SyFy) and left everything else about the show unchanged enough for me to have never noticed that it happened, no matter how they juggle episodes.

Therefore it's a much bigger spoiler than anything I may have revealed half a year later.


----------



## trainman

phox_mulder said:


> Sy-Fy is showing them a little out of order, so things might not have been revealed yet on Sy-Fy based on how many episodes they've aired.


Hmm, Wikipedia shows them as airing in the same order -- what have you seen that's different?


----------



## phox_mulder

trainman said:


> Hmm, Wikipedia shows them as airing in the same order -- what have you seen that's different?


Maybe it was just SyFy changing the title of episode 4 that threw me.

I had been watching the original Canadian airings, but also had a backup SyFy SP just in case I missed one.

I was deleting the SyFy airings I'd already watched, and I could have sworn they were out of order.
Maybe my SP had to record a rerun on SyFy after the fact?, or maybe I was just seeing things.

EpGuides does have this Note posted, "The airdates shown here are for the original run of the series in Canada, not those for the later airing on the SyFy network in the United States." 
http://epguides.com/Continuum/

phox


----------



## Family

I'm caught up except for the current episode & I think season 3 is great. Don't understand why anyone would have a problem with the layers of story.

I think the best of this type of show currently being made.


----------



## Craigbob

All caught up now. I'm liking the show more and more. sometimes gets a bit confusing, But I can't believe they


Spoiler



killed Betty


 I wonder how the


Spoiler



Doc from the Future wound up in the past


.

Does anyone know if this will be back for season 4?


----------



## john4200

Craigbob said:


> I wonder how the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Doc from the Future wound up in the past


Modified DeLorean?


----------



## Bierboy

Craigbob said:


> ....Does anyone know if this will be back for season 4?


Looks like the jury's still out...


----------



## philw1776

Show is in a state of quantum uncertainty pre collapse of the waveform

Let's hope Keira alters the timeline to one that keeps the show


----------



## Bierboy

philw1776 said:


> Show is in a state of quantum uncertainty pre collapse of the waveform
> 
> Let's hope Keira alters the timeline to one that keeps the show


----------



## cheesesteak

philw1776 said:


> Let's hope Keira alters the timeline to one that keeps the show


and her wearing a bikini.


----------



## philw1776

Yes, in a truce meeting with Liber8 Keira is forced to wear minimal clothing to prove that she does not have her super suit armament and capabilities. Despite precautions, a shootout occurs as the Freelancers intervene, with Keira splashed with the blood of her assailants. A long languid shower scene follows as Keira contemplates who are really the bad guys.

For the impaired: This is NOT a Spoiler!


----------



## john4200

philw1776 said:


> For the impaired: This is NOT a Spoiler!


Are you saying that does NOT happen, then? Now you've gone and spoiled it!


----------



## cheesesteak

philw1776 said:


> Yes, in a truce meeting with Liber8 Keira is forced to wear minimal clothing to prove that she does not have her super suit armament and capabilities. Despite precautions, a shootout occurs as the Freelancers intervene, with Keira splashed with the blood of her assailants. A long languid shower scene follows as Keira contemplates who are really the bad guys.


And then she plays a game of beach volleyball.


----------



## Kamakzie

philw1776 said:


> Yes, in a truce meeting with Liber8 Keira is forced to wear minimal clothing to prove that she does not have her super suit armament and capabilities. Despite precautions, a shootout occurs as the Freelancers intervene, with Keira splashed with the blood of her assailants. A long languid shower scene follows as Keira contemplates who are really the bad guys.
> 
> For the impaired: This is NOT a Spoiler!












Hubba hubba!


----------



## unitron

Craigbob said:


> ... I wonder how the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Doc from the Future wound up in the past
> 
> 
> .
> ...





Spoiler



If you mean the actress who was the personification of the ship on Andromeda and played the doctor/general's daughter on later episodes of Stargate, and who leaves the Gleaners's community with Kagame before it got bombed, she's a member of Liber8 by the time their execution gets turned into the trip back in time that transports them and Kiera to present day.


----------



## Craigbob

unitron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the actress who was the personification of the ship on Andromeda and played the doctor/general's daughter on later episodes of Stargate, and who leaves the Gleaners's community with Kagame before it got bombed, she's a member of Liber8 by the time their execution gets turned into the trip back in time that transports them and Kiera to present day.


No not Sonya. (which BTW you did not need to spoilerize as she's been on the show since ep.1.)

I'm talking about


Spoiler



the Doctor in this past episode who was taking the chips out of citizens and has amnisia in the past/current timeline.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, what's the premise of this show? I caught part of an ep from 2012 last night, where the golden girl went back in time, chasing prisoners destined for the phantom zone, or something.

I also saw some Stargate alumi as well, so it must be Canadian.


----------



## Johncv

RGM1138 said:


> Okay, what's the premise of this show? I caught part of an ep from 2012 last night, where the golden girl went back in time, chasing prisoners destined for the phantom zone, or something.
> 
> I also saw some Stargate alumni as well, so it must be Canadian.


What Stargate alumni, I don't remember seeing anyone from Stargate on the show.


----------



## randian

Johncv said:


> What Stargate alumni, I don't remember seeing anyone from Stargate on the show.


Tony Amendola aka Master Bra'tac.
Lexa Doig aka Dr. Carolyn Lam.


----------



## RGM1138

randian said:


> Tony Amendola aka Master Bra'tac.
> Lexa Doig aka Dr. Carolyn Lam.


Thanks.  Also, the head cop has done at least one guest shot on SG-1.


----------



## RGM1138

Okay, I Netflixed a couple of episodes, and this seems to be a sort of Quantuum Leap meets Person of Interest. With a couple others thrown in, that I can't think of the titles.

Is she stuck in the past the entire series, hoping that the next jump, will be the jump . . . home?

How does she recharge her electric suit?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There was just the one jump...she's stuck in the present, and trying to get home, but more importantly trying to make sure home ever happens (the terrorists who jumped back with her are trying to change the future). So not at all Quantum Leap. There are, however, flashbacks to the future that flesh out the world she came from.

When she got back here, she met the man who will eventually invent the suit, as a young man. He's served as her tech support, although they've been gradually falling out.


----------



## philw1776

Season 3 has become a confused mess. Anyone check to see if they just hired Season Six of LOST's writing team?


----------



## robojerk

I agree this show is getting more and more confusing because there are so many groups conflicting with each other. I think the writers are biting off more than they can shew, but it's still very interesting.

Kiera
Alter timeline Kiera
Liber8
Alec
Alter timeline Alec
Julian AKA Theseus
Kellog
Chen
Vancouver Police Piron
Escher
Freelancers
Sonmanto (Not to be confused with Monsanto)
That other big corp that's hired that assassin guy.
John Doe from the future that killed Alter timeline Kiera


----------



## philw1776

I like sci-fi and have enjoyed the series. Keira, Alex, Kellog, and even Carlos now that he's no longer Carlos the Clueless are interesting characters. But the writers are being too clever for their own good. I THINK we saw Dillon flip-flop several times in this one episode about whether he wanted hid daughter to continue undercover. And I think his daughter may have 180'ed as well. And Kellog is always playing on many levels. The trouble is, when you write a single episode that has multiple characters all making high speed turns left and right, the casual viewer (moi) gets confused.

I'd like to see time-travelling Alex get out of jail and continue the duel with corporate Alex.

By the way I really liked the young actor playing the Alex role right from the beginning, I usually hate Hollywood's (yeah, I know it's a Great White North production) portrayal of young techies.


----------



## Family

I'm confused with Dillon's daughter in this last episode. Why was it a good idea to bring her to the police station? I lost the storyline somewhere.


----------



## randian

Family said:


> I'm confused with Dillon's daughter in this last episode. Why was it a good idea to bring her to the police station?


It wasn't. Kiera brought her there to burn her as a spy.


----------



## unitron

Craigbob said:


> No not Sonya. (which BTW you did not need to spoilerize as she's been on the show since ep.1.)
> 
> I'm talking about
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Doctor in this past episode who was taking the chips out of citizens and has amnisia in the past/current timeline.





Spoiler



Are you sure those are the same two guys? You're talking about the guy with the beard who's staying on Kiera's couch, right? Who said he's a militia commander? Who seems to come from an even more bleak version of the future than Keira? I'll have to do some searching to see if it's the same actor.


----------



## unitron

I need someone who's seen the episode "Revolutions Per Minute", which aired in the US on SyFy this past Friday night, June 6th, 2014, at 10 PM Eastern and again at 11:30 PM, to tell me what happened at the very end.

Recorded both, but SyFy managed to run over both times.

Specifically,


Spoiler



when amnesiabeard guy says he was militia commander and came back on one way trip and his family was dead and tells Kiera that hers is too--perhaps because he's from a different timeline than the one from which she came--and what did he say next and did she say anything more?


----------



## squint

Spoiler



789
00:41:59,106 --> 00:42:02,239
My name is Brad Duncan.

790
00:42:02,240 --> 00:42:06,874
I'm a field commander in
the Cowichan River militia.

791
00:42:06,875 --> 00:42:11,541
My wife is Melinda.

792
00:42:11,542 --> 00:42:16,776
My daughter is Elenia.

793
00:42:16,777 --> 00:42:20,044
And I know why I came back.

794
00:42:20,045 --> 00:42:22,277
It's a one-way trip.

795
00:42:22,278 --> 00:42:24,378
It doesn't have to be.

796
00:42:24,379 --> 00:42:26,278
Your dream, to get back to Sam

797
00:42:26,279 --> 00:42:28,679
or whatever you tell yourself, is a lie.

798
00:42:28,680 --> 00:42:30,379
It is a lie.

799
00:42:30,380 --> 00:42:31,846
No, no.

800
00:42:31,847 --> 00:42:33,079
No, that is not true.

801
00:42:33,080 --> 00:42:35,047
They're dead!

802
00:42:36,415 --> 00:42:37,113
They're dead.

803
00:42:37,114 --> 00:42:40,181
My wife... my...

804
00:42:40,182 --> 00:42:43,349
my baby.

805
00:42:43,350 --> 00:42:46,250
I watched them die.

806
00:42:46,251 --> 00:42:53,417
It was the first time
in my life that I felt happy.

807
00:42:53,418 --> 00:42:58,386
I felt happy.

808
00:42:58,387 --> 00:43:00,986
I'm sorry.

809
00:43:00,987 --> 00:43:03,620
I'm so sorry.

810
00:43:07,255 --> 00:43:10,055
I know why I left.

811
00:43:14,990 --> 00:43:17,123
I volunteered.


----------



## unitron

squint said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 789
> 00:41:59,106 --> 00:42:02,239
> My name is Brad Duncan.
> 
> 790
> 00:42:02,240 --> 00:42:06,874
> I'm a field commander in
> the Cowichan River militia.
> 
> 791
> 00:42:06,875 --> 00:42:11,541
> My wife is Melinda.
> 
> 792
> 00:42:11,542 --> 00:42:16,776
> My daughter is Elenia.
> 
> 793
> 00:42:16,777 --> 00:42:20,044
> And I know why I came back.
> 
> 794
> 00:42:20,045 --> 00:42:22,277
> It's a one-way trip.
> 
> 795
> 00:42:22,278 --> 00:42:24,378
> It doesn't have to be.
> 
> 796
> 00:42:24,379 --> 00:42:26,278
> Your dream, to get back to Sam
> 
> 797
> 00:42:26,279 --> 00:42:28,679
> or whatever you tell yourself, is a lie.
> 
> 798
> 00:42:28,680 --> 00:42:30,379
> It is a lie.
> 
> 799
> 00:42:30,380 --> 00:42:31,846
> No, no.
> 
> 800
> 00:42:31,847 --> 00:42:33,079
> No, that is not true.
> 
> 801
> 00:42:33,080 --> 00:42:35,047
> They're dead!
> 
> 802
> 00:42:36,415 --> 00:42:37,113
> They're dead.
> 
> 803
> 00:42:37,114 --> 00:42:40,181
> My wife... my...
> 
> 804
> 00:42:40,182 --> 00:42:43,349
> my baby.
> 
> 805
> 00:42:43,350 --> 00:42:46,250
> I watched them die.
> 
> 806
> 00:42:46,251 --> 00:42:53,417
> It was the first time
> in my life that I felt happy.
> 
> 807
> 00:42:53,418 --> 00:42:58,386
> I felt happy.
> 
> 808
> 00:42:58,387 --> 00:43:00,986
> I'm sorry.
> 
> 809
> 00:43:00,987 --> 00:43:03,620
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> 810
> 00:43:07,255 --> 00:43:10,055
> I know why I left.
> 
> 811
> 00:43:14,990 --> 00:43:17,123
> I volunteered.


:up::up::up:

Wow, you da man (or woman as the case may be)!

Many thanks, the little bit I missed is sort of in bombshell territory.

And very confusing. I'm starting to wonder if he didn't beam in from an entirely different show.


----------



## Craigbob

unitron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure those are the same two guys? You're talking about the guy with the beard who's staying on Kiera's couch, right? Who said he's a militia commander? Who seems to come from an even more bleak version of the future than Keira? I'll have to do some searching to see if it's the same actor.


I may be getting the two characters confused since


Spoiler



a: they both have beards


, and b: we've seen several times in the past episodes where the teaser character is in the past/current time with Cameron.


----------



## cheesesteak

Every time they mention Sonmanto I wonder if some bigwig at Monsanto is a fan of the show and it's an inside joke or if the writers think Monsanto is an evil corporation and it's an inside joke.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Gotta love the latest (Canadian) episode, where basically


Spoiler



most of the cast gets confused trying to figure out the show's plot, gives up, and quits.


----------



## Johncv

philw1776 said:


> Season 3 has become a confused mess. Anyone check to see if they just hired Season Six of LOST's writing team?


It not a confused mess, you just have to realize that the timeline has change, we as the viewers are seeing the change timeline, the player don't. When Alex made the jump back in time at the end of season 2 he change the timeline in season 3.


----------



## philw1776

It's not just the several different timelines. I count 4 so far. But multiple characters' motives and goals changing more than once in an episode.


----------



## stellie93

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Gotta love the latest (Canadian) episode, where basically
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> most of the cast gets confused trying to figure out the show's plot, gives up, and quits.


This is the first time I really felt like I knew what was going on.


Spoiler



Everyone just sitting around staring at each other and then shrugging their shoulders and walking away.



I thought it was the finale, but they said new ep next week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

stellie93 said:


> I thought it was the finale, but they said new ep next week.


There are two more. Thirteen total.


----------



## philw1776

I do like the way they wrapped up Season 3 in the last 2 episodes even though the very last scene was totally expected. Hope there's a Season 4.


----------



## Family

I thought this was a better season than has been posted here. And yes things were wrapped up nicely.

Hoping its renewed as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Family said:


> I thought this was a better season than has been posted here. And yes things were wrapped up nicely.
> 
> Hoping its renewed as well.


I was a little nervous in the middle, not for what they were doing but for where I feared it was going (big messy pile of plots all getting in each other's way). But it didn't go there. Not that kind of show, I guess, which is why I was only a little nervous.


----------



## Bierboy

Ratings appear to be solid...a bit up and down...and, according to this link, they're planning for S4 on Showcase with SyFy likely to follow suit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> Ratings appear to be solid...a bit up and down...and, according to this link, they're planning for S4 on Showcase with SyFy likely to follow suit.


But also according to that link, they haven't made a decision yet. The plans are _in case_ it's renewed.

Knock on wood!


----------



## Family

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was a little nervous in the middle, not for what they were doing but for where I feared it was going (big messy pile of plots all getting in each other's way). But it didn't go there. Not that kind of show, I guess, which is why I was only a little nervous.


It's really the best show currently in this genre. And maybe the best in a while. I'm nervous when a show this good hasn't been renewed by the end of its season, especially when the ratings had a decent size drop from the previous one.


----------



## pkscout

The show does seem to do an interesting job creating a new focus every season, and it certainly seems that every season we're going to get more information on the battle for the continuum. I'm just nervous about a 7 - 10 year plan in a world where shows get canceled with no warning. If they can't make it all 7 - 10 years, I hope at least they can do something like what they did with Warehouse 13. Announce the show is ending and do a mini-series style wrap up.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

Season 4 will officially start airing in Canada on 09-04-15.

It will begin airing in the U.S. on Syfy on 09-11-15.

It will be 6 episodes and will be the final season.


----------



## pteronaut

Interesting date to start a season of a show which a terrorist group is the main antagonist. IMO.


----------



## leswar

...and an 11pm start time. Weird?

Probably didn't shoot a lot of new content for this six episode run.
Meaning, will we be seeing much regurgitating of scenes/re-telling/recaps/catchups??
Hope not. 

But it has been a good run..


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

leswar said:


> Probably didn't shoot a lot of new content for this six episode run.


??? Why do you say that?


----------



## robojerk

Considering how they left off last season with some futuristic super soldiers coming from a parallel future I think if the six episodes they have to square away the series and its plots were mostly reused scenes it would be most insulting to the fans. They have six episodes to fix the mess they're in, and restore some balance to the future so isn't a total pile of poo which it currently is.

I wonder if they'll reuse the time travel device Kiera used at the start of last season when she is imprisoned by the Freelancers.


----------



## aaronwt

I guess I need to go back and rewatch the last episode. I don't remember much about it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The first episode of the last season is magically available...


----------



## aaronwt

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The first episode of the last season is magically available...


Where? On which streaming service?


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> Where? On which streaming service?


Magically.


----------



## leswar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ??? Why do you say that?


Just a feeling. I've noticed as "shows" age and become expensive there are different production tricks to reduce costs.

I think the producers will hold back a concluding episode at the end of one season and re-introduce it as the first episode of a new season (NCIS comes to mind).

I think they keep costs down (usually in a "show's" expensive 8th season)by
disappearing an actor. "X" is off "on assignment" "visiting a relative" maybe "on vacation" etc. No payment that week (just like in the NFL).

RECAPS that go on forever. I especially love the ones that go over familiar territory that just happened 10 mins. ago. Attention Deficit Syndrome anyone? 
I guess a rehash of what happen ten minutes ago is necessary these days after observing the way kids watch tv with their faces in their applePhones twitting on facebook, 
occasionally looking up to catch the action of the television program.
The Catch-up Episode: The ones that stitch together old clips, villains, retelling the same old storyline that faithful fans already are bored by. Yes done smartly sometimes 
I like them: refresh my memory.
[ The best recap IMO was the BtVS finale: The opening minute homage to every episode of the series speeding-by in lightning bolt flashes. ]

I'm betting that a lot of this season had already been flushed-out, been written and possibly filmed last season; and along with out-takes, long shots,
clips will help to conclude the season.

I appreciate that the creators have fought to get the final episodes made/broadcasted. It has been one of my favorite shows and needs a worthy conclusion.

Unlike a lot of (internet posting) fans, I really liked the direction of the third season.

The question for me now is whether to wait to record onto TiVo the final episodes from SyFy or use "Magic". Still debating that one since there will only be a one week delay in not using "Magic". 
However, "Magic" will be quite beneficial in regards to the final season of Lost Girl.


----------



## wprager

I just don't see how that's possible with a show that has a story arc, cliff-hanger type season finales and an uncertain future. They've got 6 episodes to finish up. They weren't sure they were going to get anything. I seriously doubt they filmed anything given that situation. CSI is a poor example (continuity and story arc aren't as central)


----------



## pteronaut

Usually a season end cliffhanger is resolved in the first two episodes of the following season. And I'm guessing would have been already written along with the cliffhanger.

That leaves the remaining 5 or 6 to write for, which in lies the question: Do the writers have enough story to fully fill out how they are to finish Cameron's storyline?


----------



## john4200

leswar said:


> I'm betting that a lot of this season had already been flushed-out, been written and possibly filmed last season; and along with out-takes, long shots, clips will help to conclude the season.


Flushed out? Where was the season hiding?


----------



## aaronwt

dswallow said:


> Magically.


Man.. Now I'm going to need to boot up my old Core2Quad PC that has the magic on it to look for the episode.


----------



## aaronwt

Off to watch Season 4 Episode 1


----------



## CoxInPHX

aaronwt said:


> Off to watch Season 4 Episode 1


Watched It - Continuum S04E01 - Lost Hours.mkv - 1080p torrent

Over all a good episode, but I thought the acting was way off, from the first 3 seasons. The dialog, I thought was very casual and who cares!!!


----------



## windracer

Is it just me or are the SyFy air dates a week off from what Wikipedia lists? I guess those are the Canadian (Showcase) dates?

The 11pm Friday slot isn't that great either. But since it's the last season ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yes, they air a week earlier in Canada.


----------



## aaronwt

windracer said:


> Is it just me or are the SyFy air dates a week off from what Wikipedia lists? I guess those are the Canadian (Showcase) dates?
> 
> The 11pm Friday slot isn't that great either. But since it's the last season ...


I always need to watch it with those Canadian shows. I need to make sure the TiVo is set to new and repeats. Otherwise it won't record them because it doesn't think they are new in the US. I had the same issue with Lost Girl.


----------



## ej42137

aaronwt said:


> I always need to watch it with those Canadian shows. I need to make sure the TiVo is set to new and repeats. Otherwise it won't record them because it doesn't think they are new in the US. I had the same issue with Lost Girl.


Last year it was a problem because the delay was larger; but this year the Canadian broadcast date will is only a week earlier so it will be within the 28 day limit and show up as new when first broadcast in the US.


----------



## aaronwt

ej42137 said:


> Last year it was a problem because the delay was larger; but this year the Canadian broadcast date will is only a week earlier so it will be within the 28 day limit and show up as new when first broadcast in the US.


OK thanks. I just wish it wasn't a shortened final season.


----------



## ej42137

aaronwt said:


> OK thanks. I just wish it wasn't a shortened final season.


If we're wishing, I would like to see all four more seasons like they originally planned.


----------



## aaronwt

ej42137 said:


> If we're wishing, I would like to see all four more seasons like they originally planned.


They actually planned it out for seven seasons?

That would have been sweet!!


----------



## windracer

I'd be happy with six seasons and a movie.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'm really looking forward to the series finale.


----------



## ej42137

cheesesteak said:


> I'm really looking forward to the series finale.


I thought it was quite good, considering they packed about three planned seasons into six episodes.



Spoiler



Poor Kira! To come so far, to be so close to getting her heart's desire. And so many deaths to get there.


----------



## dtivouser

dswallow said:


> Magically.


Or on iTunes if you'd rather not use magic.


----------



## windracer

I wish this final season were longer ... seems like a lot to wrap up in just one more episode.


----------



## Barmat

That is how you end a Good sci fi show. Well done


----------



## Barmat

That is how you end a Good sci fi show. Well done


----------



## dianebrat

Barmat said:


> That is how you end a Good sci fi show. Well done


Yeah, I give them props for treating the end with the right amount the various emotions, I knew what I needed to see in an ending and I got that, and we got good updates on other characters we didn't see, I was satisfied.

I did love the running theme of Kellog telling folks not to trust Kellog.


Spoiler



Him killing his daughter was an AWESOME twist I didn't see coming, gutsy move.


----------



## robojerk

I found the ending very bittersweet. She got what she wanted, but can't actually have it. And the future looks to be a bright and happy one.

Good finale.


----------



## aaronwt

robojerk said:


> i found the ending very bittersweet. She got what she wanted, but can't actually have it. And the future looks to be a bright and happy one.
> 
> Good finale.


+1


----------



## CoxInPHX

One item left me puzzled, can anyone enlighten me?

In the last episode, Jason gives Kiera a note, to give to his father (old Alec) if she made it back to her time. It seemed important, but Kiera never delivered that note. Did I place too much importance on that moment?


----------



## dianebrat

CoxInPHX said:


> One item left me puzzled, can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> In the last episode, Jason gives Kiera a note, to give to his father (old Alec) if she made it back to her time. It seemed important, but Kiera never delivered that note. Did I place too much importance on that moment?


yes


They didn't mention it, I suspect there's a deleted scene referring to it.


----------



## robojerk

CoxInPHX said:


> One item left me puzzled, can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> In the last episode, Jason gives Kiera a note, to give to his father (old Alec) if she made it back to her time. It seemed important, but Kiera never delivered that note. Did I place too much importance on that moment?


Jason said the note was for the man who sent him back in time, because they were all hoping that she would be sent back to her original timeline, knowing it may not exist anymore but still hoping. I think considering the time line has changed, and that Alec (old evil corporate overlord) doesn't exist anymore, the contents of the note are no longer important to story.


----------



## aaronwt

robojerk said:


> Jason said the note was for the man who sent him back in time, because they were all hoping that she would be sent back to her original timeline, knowing it may not exist anymore but still hoping. I think considering the time line has changed, and that Alec (old evil corporate overlord) doesn't exist anymore, the contents of the note are no longer important to story.


Yes. Jason shouldn't have even been born, right?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

aaronwt said:


> Yes. Jason shouldn't have even been born, right?


One thing that bugs me about the way the show evolved is that it started off being really, really smart about time travel, and became dumber and dumber. To the point where their actions changed the future decades hence dramatically, yet not only was Kyra still born, but she still had exactly the same child.

Didn't really ruin it for me, since the show had become dumb enough (about time travel) long enough ago that I didn't really expect better. And other than the (ongoing) time travel silliness, it was a very nice wrap-up.


----------



## Shakhari

I kept waiting for some reveal about the identity of the Traveler. I had been thinking it was Brad, but now I think it might be Kellogg, depending on how far back Alec sent him.

Or maybe it's no one we've ever seen because his identity really isn't important.


----------



## ej42137

Shakhari said:


> I kept waiting for some reveal about the identity of the Traveler. I had been thinking it was Brad, but now I think it might be Kellogg, depending on how far back Alec sent him.
> 
> Or maybe it's no one we've ever seen because his identity really isn't important.


The Traveler was from the far future, and he made a change that wiped out his utopian future and caused the dystopia that we saw Kira come from. He is a far-futurian marooned in the altered timeline, he is not any other character.

His story is the repair of the timeline and presumably Kira was the tool that accomplished his goal.

(If he were Kellog it would be interesting to learn how he gained six inches in height.)


----------



## CoxInPHX

robojerk said:


> Jason said the note was for the man who sent him back in time,


That is not what Jason said, but perhaps what he meant.



aaronwt said:


> Yes. Jason shouldn't have even been born, right?


Not born in the new timeline, but Jason and young Alec had many more years to spend together.

Jason claimed his mother was the waitress at the diner. I always thought that was suspect though.

But old Alec in the new timeline said he and Emily were together "everyday until the end", she had died by the time Kiera returned.


----------



## cheesesteak

I thought it was odd that Kiera stopped giving a crap about her husband. If I remember correctly, she was married and had a son in the show's pilot. She's only mentioned her son since then. What have I misremembered?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Kiera's husband, Greg, worked for SadTech (future Alec's corporation), and if I remember correctly, Kiera found out he was not a very good guy.


----------



## Shakhari

ej42137 said:


> (If he were Kellog it would be interesting to learn how he gained six inches in height.)


Future old Alec Sadler is a lot taller than past young Alec Sadler


----------

